# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  نزهة الأنفس في سيرة الشيخ عبد السلام بن برجس

## محمد طه شعبان

*إعداد / فريد المرادي:**مقدمة**(( الحمد لله الذي جعل في كل زمان فترة من الرسل بقايا من أهل العلم يدعون من ضل إلى الهدى، ويصبرون منهم على الأذى، يُحيون بكتاب الله الموتى، و يُبصرون بنور الله أهل العمى، فكم من قتيل لإبليس قد أحيَوه، وكم من ضال تائه قد هدوه، فما أحسن أثرهم على الناس، وأقبح أثر الناس عليهم، يَنفون عن كتاب الله تحريف الغالين، وانتحال المبطلين، وتأويل الجاهلين، الذين عقدوا ألوية البدعة، وأطلقوا عنان الفتنة، فهم مختلفون في الكتاب، مخالفون للكتاب، مجتمعون على مخالفة الكتاب، يقولون على الله، و في الله، وفي كتاب الله بغير علم، يتكلمون بالمتشابه من الكلام، ويخدعون جهال الناس بما يشبهون عليهم، فنعوذ بالله من فتنة المضلِّين ))([1]).*

*و أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وحده لا شريك له، و أشهد أن محمداً عبده و رسوله، و صلى الله عليه و آله و صحبه أجمعين و من تبعه إلى يوم الدين، و بعد:*

*روى الشيخان عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهما قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يقول: (( إن الله لا يقبض العلم انتزاعاً ينتزعه من العباد، و لكن يقبض العلم بقبض العلماء؛ حتى إذا لم يُبقِ عالماً؛ اتخذ الناس رؤوساً جهالاً، فسُئلوا فأفتوا بغير علم فضلوا و أضلوا ))([2]).*

*(( هذا الحديث الشريف يدل على أهمية العلم، و على عظم شأن العلماء، و أن فقدهم و ذهابهم إنما هو قبض للعلم...وأن قبض العلماء كما قد جاء في كلام بعض أهل العلم: ( ثُلمة في الدين)، و أنه نقص للمسلمين حيث ذهب العلماء الذين يُرجع إليهم، و يُستفاد من علمهم، و يُدلونهم و يُبصرونهم، فإن ذلك نقص كبير على الناس ))([3]).*

*بل (( إن فقدهم خسارة فادحة، و موتهم مصيبة عظيمة، لأنهم نور البلاد، و هداة العباد، و منار السبيل، فقبضهم قبض للعلم، إذ إن ذهاب العلم يكون بذهاب رجاله و حملته و حفاظه ))([4]).*

*قال الإمام الآجري رحمه الله عن العلماء: (( حياتهم غنيمة، و موتهم مصيبة ))([5]).*

*و قال الإمام عبد الله بن المبارك رحمه الله: (( اعلم أخي أن الموت اليوم كرامة لكل مسلم لقي الله على السنة، فإنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون، فإلى الله نشكو وحشتنا، و ذهاب الإخوان، و قلة الأعوان، و ظهور البدع، و إلى الله نشكو عظيم ما حل بهذه الأمّة من ذهاب العلماء، و أهل السنة، و ظهور البدع ))([6]).*

*هذا و إن من الفجائع المؤلمة، و المصائب الموجعة، و التي حدثت بالأمة الإسلامية قبل أشهر قليلة؛ وفاة الفقيه الفاضل، و العالم العامل؛ الشيخ عبد السلام بن برجس تغمده الله بواسع رحمته، و في الحقيقة لا أستطيع ـ لا بلساني و لا بقلمي ـ أن أصف حالتي حين اطلعت على خبر وفاته رحمه الله، و قد وجدتُ يقيناً ما قاله أحد أئمة سلفنا الصالح؛ و هو الإمام أيوب السختياني: (( إنه ليبلُغني موت الرجل من أهل السنة؛ فكأنما أفقد بعضاً من أعضائي )).*

*و أنا في حقيقة الأمر لم ألتق بالشيخ رحمه الله، و لا هو يعرفُني، لكني كنت قد استفدت كثيراً ـ كما استفاد الكثير ـ من رسائله و محاضراته التي تيسرت لي، فلهذا شعرت بأسى عميق لفقده رحمه الله؛ فالإنسان مجبول على محبة من يُحسن إليه، فكيف إذا كان الإحسان فيما فيه سعادة المرء في الدارين؟*

*و كيف لا يشعر بالحزن و الأسى كل مخلص و صادق؛ لموت طالب علم سني، بَلهَ عالم سلفي؟* 
*لمثل هذا يموت القلب من كمد إن كان في القلب إسلام و إيمان*

*(( و إن ذهاب مثل هذا العالم هو في الحقيقة نقص على المسلمين و مصيبة، و نسأل الله عز و جل الذي هو سبحانه و تعالى له ما أخذ و له ما أعطى: أن يعوض المسلمين خيراً، و أن يوفق المسلمين لما فيه خيرهم و سعادتهم، و أن يُوفِّق طلبة العلم للعناية بتحصيله و طلبه و معرفته، إنه سبحانه و تعالى جواد كريم ))([7]).*

*ذكر الحافظ الذهبي رحمه الله في ’’سير أعلام النبلاء‘‘(9/504) عن أبي سعيد بن يونس قال: (مات([8]) في ثاني شهر ذي الحجة سنة أربع و مائتين)، ثم علَّق قائلاً: (( و فيها([9]) مات قبله الشافعي و أشهب بمصر، فمثل هؤلاء الثلاثة إذا خلت منهم مدينة في عام واحد فقد بان عليها النقص )).*

*و كيف لا يظهر النقص؟ و قد رُزئت الأمّة الإسلاميّة في هذه السنوات القليلة بفقد ثُلة طيبة من كبار العلماء و طلبة العلم، فإن لله.*

*و لا ريب أن الخير باق في هذه الأمّة إلى يوم القيامة، و مثل هذه المصائب يجب أن تكون حافزاً و باعثاً لهمة الشباب في طلب العلم، و الجد و الاجتهاد في تحصيله، قبل أن يذهب العلم بذهاب أهله، قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: (( هل تدرون ما ذهاب العلم؟ قلنا: لا، قال: ذهاب العلماء ))، رواه الدارمي رحمه الله (رقم 249).*

*و قال عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه: (( عليكم بالعلم قبل أن يُقبض، و قبضه أن يُذهب بأصحابه ))، رواه الدارمي (رقم 145).*

*و قال علي رضي الله عنه: (( يموت العلم بموت حملته ))، رواه الخطيب في’’الفقيه و المتفقه‘‘(رقم 176).*

*و قال أبو الدرداء رضي الله عنه: (( ما لي أرى علماءكم يذهبون، و جهالكم لا يتعلمون، تعلموا قبل أن يرفع العلم، فإن رفع العلم؛ ذهاب أهله))، رواه حافظ المغرب ابن عبد البر في ’’جامع بيان العلم و فضله‘‘ (رقم 1044).*

*و عن أبي وائل قال: (( قال حذيفة رضي الله عنه: أتدري كيف ينقص العلم؟ قال: قلت: كما ينقص الثوب، كما ينقص الدرهم، قال: لا، و إن ذلك لمَنِهُ قبض العلماء ))، رواه الدارمي (رقم 250).*

*فلما ذهب عني هول الصّدمة قمتُ بجمع كل ما وقفت عليه منشوراً على شبكات الإنترنت عن فضيلة الشّيخ ابن برجس رحمه الله، ثم ظهر لي أن أربط بينها و أُنسّق بين أطرافها، و مراجعة ما اتّفق لديّ من كتبٍ و أشرطةٍ للشّيخ رحمه الله، حتّى أجعل منه موضوعاً متكاملاً، و أكون بهذا قد أدّيت بعض ما للشّيخ رحمه الله عليّ من منّة، خاصة و قد قرأتُ بعض ما كتبه أحد أذناب الخوارج في موقع تكفيري ـ لا أعرفه و لا أحبّ أن أعرفه ـ، عن فضيلته رحمه الله، و قد نقله بعضهم إلى موقعٍ يجمع بين الغثّ و السّمين، فوالّذي نفسي بيده لقد دمعت عيني لبشاعة كلامه، و سوء قاله، و فيمن؟ في عالم فاضل قد شهد له القريب و البعيد بالعلم و الدِّين، و لكن هذا ما يفعل الهوى بأصحابه ،و عند الله تجتمع الخصوم.*

*قال ( المنصِف الكبير المربّي الفاضل العلاّمة الذهبي رحمه الله )([10]) في ’’سير أعلام النبلاء‘‘ (8/448): (( فمن الذي يسلم من ألسنة الناس، لكن إذا ثبتت إمامة الرجل وفضله لم يضرّه ما قيل فيه، و إنّما الكلام في العلماء مفتقر إلى وزن بالعدل و الورع )).*

*فتأكّدت نيّتي في كتابة هذا البحث، عسى أن أُذكّر من خلاله ببعض بمآثر الشّيخ رحمه الله و سيرته العطرة، (( و إنَّ القلم ليعجز عن ذكر محاسنه، و عدّ مناقبه و مآثره، و لئن مات الشيخ فعلمه لم يمت، و قد نشره في كلِّ مكان، و لئن مات الشيخ فأعماله و مآثره لم تمت و قد سارت بها الركبان، و لئن مات الشيخ فهو حيّ بين الناس يذكرونه بالفضل و الإحسان.*

*قد مات قوم و ماتت مكارمهم و عاش قوم و هم في الناس أموات*

*و قال آخر:*

*و ما دام ذكر العبد بالفضل باقياً فذلك حي و هو في التّرب هالك ))([11]).*

*و مع هذا (( فليس القصد من الكتابة عن شخصٍ ما مدحه و إبرازه، و إنّما القصد هو الاستفادة من جهوده و الإقتداء بسيرته، و الانتفاع بخبرته ))([12]).*

*و في هذه المقدّمة أُشير إلى أنّي قد استفدت كثيراً من مقال للأخ هاني بن سالم الحسيني الحارثي وفّقه الله نشره في جريدة (الجزيرة) السعوديّة، و استفدت كذلك من عدد ممّن كتب في الموضوع، فجزاهم الله خيراً، و حالي في هذا الجمع كما قال الشّيخ العلاّمة بكر أبو زيد حفظه الله في كتابه ’’النّظائر‘‘(  17): (( و جميع ما ذكرته ليس لي فيه من فضل سوى الجمع و التّرتيب، و بعد ديمومة النّقلة و التّرحال من كتاب إلى آخر، حتّى لو قلت لكلّ جملة منها: عودي إلى مكانِك لما بقيَ لي منها إلاّ النّزر اليسير )).*

*و مع هذا أقول أنّ النّقص حاصل، و الخطأ وارد، و النّصح منكم آكد، فمن كانت له زيادات أو تصحيحات أو توجيهات؛ فإنّا لها لمنتظرون، فهل من مشمّر؟([13])*

*و قد جعلت البحث ـ بعد هذه المقدّمة ـ على النّحو الآتي:*

*(1) اسمه و نسبه.*
*(2) مولده و نشأته و بداية طلبه للعلم.*
*(3) دراسته النظاميّة.*
*(4) مشايخه.*
*(5) عقيدته و منهجه.*
*(6) مناصبه و أعماله التي زاولها.*
*(7) تلاميذه.*
*(8) أخلاقه.*
*(9) مؤلّفاته وتحقيقاته و مقالاته و محاضراته المسجلّة.*
*(10) الشّيخ عبد السّلام شاعراً.*
*(11) وفاته رحمه الله.*
*(12) ثناء أهل العلم عليه و بعض ما قيل بعد وفاته.*
*(13) تأثّر النّاس بوفاته.*
*(14) بعض المراثي التي قيلت فيه.*
*(15) موقع الشيخ على شبكة الإنترنت.*

*(( هذا و أسأل الله الكريم أن يجعل عملي هذا خالصاً لوجهه الكريم، صواباً على النّهج القويم، و أن يجعله قربةً لي عنده مدّخرة ليوم الدّين، و أن ينفع به من يطّلع عليه من المسلمين، و أن يغفر لي ما اعتراه من خطأ أو زلل، و يوفّقني عاجلاً غير آجلٍ لإصلاحه؛ إنّ ربّي لطيفٌ لما يشاء إنّه هو العليم الحكيم.*

*ثمّ أتوجّه ـ برغبةٍ صادقةٍ ـ إلى من طالع بحثي هذا، أن يُتحفني بنصحه و توجيهه، و يرشدني لما يقف عليه من خطأ في عزوٍ، أو تصحيف لنقلٍ، أو استدراك لأمر، سائلاً الله التوفيق للجميع لما فيه الخير و الصلاح و السداد)) ([14]).*

*و صلّى الله و سلّم على نبيّنا محمّد و على آله و صحبه أجمعين، و تابعيهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدّين.*[1] فاتحة كتاب’’الرد على الجهمية و الزنادقة‘‘ للإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله (ص 170- 174) ت. دغش العجمي.


[2] البخاري (100)، و مسلم (2673).

[3] من كلام الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد في مجلة (الأصالة) الأردنية، ( العدد: 23، ص13)، بتصرف.

[4] ’’الفوائد المنثورة‘‘ (ص78).

[5] ’’أخلاق العلماء‘‘ (ص9) ت. يحي الحجوري.

[6] رواه ابن وضاح القرطبي في كتابه ’’البدع و النهي عنها‘‘ (رقم97، ص87-88 ) ت. بدر البدر.

[7] من كلام الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد حفظه الله، مصدر سابق (ص14).

[8] يعني به إسحاق بن الفرات رحمه الله.

[9] أي في هذه السنة.

[10] وصفه بهذا الشيخ ابن برجس رحمه الله في ’’عوائق الطلب‘‘ (ص47).

[11] مجلة (منابر الهدى) الجزائرية، ( عدد: 2، ص5 ) من مقال للشيخ د. عبد المجيد جُمعة حفظه الله.

[12] قاله معالي الشّيخ صالح الفوزان في تقريظه لكتاب’’الشّيخ العلاّمة عبد بن عبد الرحمن أبا بطين:حياته و آثاره و جهوده في نشر عقيدة السّلف‘‘ للدّكتور علي العجلان (ص6).

[13] و قد انتفعت من ملاحظات و تصحيحات بعض إخواني، فجزاهم الله خيراً، و أعظم لهم أجراً.

[14] ’’تجريد الإتّباع في بيان أسباب تفاضل الأعمال‘‘ (ص10) للشيخ د. إبراهيم بن عامر الرّحيلي، بتصرف.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*اسمه و نسبه:*

*هو الشّيخ الفاضل الفقيه، و العالم الأصوليّ النّبيه؛ أبو عبد الرحمن عبد السّلام بن برجس بن ناصر آل عبد الكريم.*

*و آل عبد الكريم من الأسر المشهورة في حرمة التابعة لمحافظة المجمَعة؛ و هي من المعامرة من بني سعد من بني تميم.*

*تنبيه لكل نبيه:* 

*من الأخطاء المنتشرة عند بعض الكتّاب رسمهم لـ (آل عبد الكريم)، هكذا: (العبد الكريم)، و الصواب هو كتابته كالتالي: (آل عبد الكريم)؛ ففي الأول يكون اسم (الكريم) نعت لـ (العبد)؛ و هذا غير مراد ـ قطعاً ـ، و الله أعلى و أعلم.*

*سُئل معالي الشيخ د. صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ عن هذا الأمر فقال حفظه الله: (( هذا لا يجوز، هذا نبهنا مراراً أنّه لا يجوز كتابة هذه و لا نطقها على هذا الشكل؛ كتابتها (العبد اللطيف) أو (العبد الله) أو (العبد العزيز) أو (العبد الكريم) بهذا الشكل؛ أن تكون (العبد) هكذا معرّفة، و(اللطيف) معرّفة؛ لأنّ هذا يجعل اسم الله جل و علا مُشتبهاً أن يكون نعتاً للعبد، هذا لا شك يجب دحضه و يجب ردّه؛ فتُكتب (آل) منفصلة، ثم (عبد اللطيف)، حتى تُقرأ: ( آل عبد اللطيف، آل عبد الكريم، آل عبد العزيز، آل عبد الله، آل عبد الوهاب)، و هكذا في نظائرها، فطلبة العلم ينبغي يُنبّهون على ذلك، و ربما يجري تنبيه من الجهات الرسميّة على هذا الأمر؛ أنّ هذا فيما يظهر لي أنّه من المنكرات لأنّه فيه امتهان لأسماء الله جل و علا ))([1]).*

*مولده و نشأته و بداية طلبه للعلم:*

*وُلد رحمه الله في عام (1387هـ)، بمدينة الرياض؛ عاصمة المملكة العربيّة السعوديّة حرسها الله و سائر بلاد المسلمين من كلّ سوء.*

*وقد نشأ في بيت ديانة و صلاح، و تميّز رحمه الله منذ صغره بالذكاء و الحزم، و الجدّ و الاجتهاد؛ فحفظ القرآن، و بدأ يطلب العلم و هو في الثالثة عشر من عمره، فلقيَ من مشايخه العناية و الاهتمام؛ لما لمسوه من فضيلته من علامات التميّز و النّبوغ.* 

*فـ(( اشتهر رحمه الله منذ حداثته؛ بفطنته و ذكائه، و رغبته الشديدة في طلب العلم و تحصيله، فتوفّرت له البيئة الصّالحة، و الرّغبة الشديدة في طلب العلم، فاجتهد في طلب العلم و جدّ فيه، و سهر الليالي و واصل الأيّام، و مضى في طريقه قُدماً لا يرغب في شيء غير العلم، و لا يريد شيئاً غير تحصيل العلم، فلا يكاد الواصفون يصفون شدّة حرصه و إقباله على العلم و التعلّم، و هكذا نال حظاً وافراً من العلوم الشرعيّة ))([2]).*

*((و كان يواظب على دروس العلماء، و على من يشعر أنّه له منه أدنى فائدة؛ طارحاً التحيّز و الترفّع، و واصل و ثابر، و بذل جهده في سبيل ذلك، حتى نال في صباه ما لا يناله غيره في زمن طويل من علوم كثيرة و فنون مختلفة، و لم يقتصر في طلبه للعلم على فنّ واحد، بل قرأ في فنون كثيرة؛ فقرأ في الحديث و العقائد و الفقه و الأصول و المصطلح و علوم اللّغة و غيرها ))([3]).*

*و قد ذكر بعض الإخوة ممّن عرف الشّيخ عبد السّلام رحمه الله؛ أنّه كان يحفظ بعض المتون العلميّة عن ظهر قلب، منها:’’بلوغ المرام‘‘ للحافظ رحمه الله، و’’زاد المستقنع‘‘ للحجّاوي رحمه الله، و ’’القصيدة النونيّة‘‘ لابن القيّم رحمه الله، و ’’الألفيّة في النّحو‘‘ لابن مالك رحمه الله.*

*فهو حقاّ كما قيل: ( لو عُمّر لكان آيةً ).*

*دراسته النظاميّة:*

*تلقَّى رحمه الله تعليمه بمدينة الرياض؛ فبعد المرحلة الابتدائيّة التحق بالمعهد العلمي التّابع لجامعة الإمام محمّد بن سعود رحمه الله، ثم التحق بكليّة الشريعة من نفس الجامعة، فتخرّج منها في عام (1410هـ).*
*و قد كان أيّام الدّراسة بالكليّة حريصاً أشدّ ما يكون الحرص على الوقت، قال أحد محبّيه: (( و في هذا السياق أذكر أيّام الكليّة ـ و في وقت الفُسح بالذّات ـ أنّ الشّيخ كان ضنيناً بوقته رحمه الله، فقد كنت أبحث عنه أحياناً فأجده منعزلاً مع أحد الإخوة يتدارسون ’’صحيح البخاري‘‘ أو غيره من الكتب، و يحفظون الأحاديث، فيا لها من همّة عالية أين نحن منها؟ )).*
*ثمّ التحق بالمعهد العالي للقضاء، و تحصّل فيه على درجة الماجستير برسالة بعنوان ’’التوثيق بالعقود في الفقه الإسلامي‘‘.*
*ثمّ تحصّل على درجة الدكتوراه عام (1422هـ)، وكانت رسالته عبارة عن تحقيق لكتاب ’’الفوائد المنتخبات شرح أخصر المختصرات‘‘ للشيخ عثمان بن جامع (م 1240هـ) بالاشتراك، و كان المشرف عليه هو سماحة المفتي العام للمملكة الشّيخ عبد العزيز آل الشّيخ حفظه الله و نفع به.*

*مشايخه رحمه الله:*

*بما أنّ الشّيخ رحمه الله قد نشأ في بلدٍ تزخر بالعلماء؛ فلا غَروَ أن يكون حظّه منهم أكبر حظّ، و نصيبه منهم أكبر نصيبٍ، و هو قد عاصر جملة من أكابر علماء أهل السنّة في هذا العصر، و بما أنّ (( العلماء إذا ترجموا للأعلام ذكروا شيوخهم و تلاميذهم، بل كانوا يَرون نبوغ الرّجل يُعلم بكثرة شيوخه، و لا سيّما إذا كان الشّيوخ من الحذّاق))([4]) نذكر بعضاً من شيوخ الشّيخ ابن برجس رحمه الله الأعلام، فمنهم:*

*1- سماحة الشّيخ العلاّمة إمام أهل السنة و الجماعة في زمانه عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز رحمه الله (م 1420هـ)؛ فقد لازمه فترة، و حضر العديد من دروسه؛ خصوصاً في’’بلوغ المرام‘‘ لابن حجر رحمه الله، و ’’تفسير ابن كثير رحمه الله‘‘، و غيرهما من الكتب.*

*قال الشيخ عبد السلام رحمه الله: (( و ممّا أجمع عليه أهل السنّة و الجماعة: الشهادة للإمام حقاّ، و شيخ الإسلام صدقاً، الشيخ العالم عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز حفظه الله تعالى([5]) بالإمامة في الدّين، و الذبّ عن سنّة سيّد المرسلين، فلا يطعن في هذا العالم إلاّ من اتّهم في دينه، إذ الطعن في هذا العالم طعن في السنّة و نسل منها ))([6]).*

*2- الشّيخ فقيه الزمان العلاّمة الأصولي محمد بن صالح بن عثيمين رحمه الله (م 1421هـ)؛ و قد رحل إليه الشّيخ عبد السلام رحمه الله ما بين سنتي (1401-1403هـ)؛ في فترة إجازات المدارس النظاميّة، و كما لازمه منذ بداية دروسه في المسجد الحرام بمكّة المكرّمة سنة (1402هـ)؛ و هذا في موسم شهر رمضان المبارك و موسم الحج، و قد كانت هذه هي عادة الشّيخ ابن عثيمين إلى وفاته رحمه الله، و قد قرأ عليه في ’’كتاب التّوحيد‘‘، و ’’العقيدة الواسطيّة‘‘، و قسم العبادات من ’’زاد المستقنع‘‘في الفقه، و ’’المقدّمة الأجروميّة‘‘ في النّحو، و ’’مختصر قواعد ابن رجب‘‘ للشّيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في القواعد الفقهيّة، وقرابة النّصف من ’’صحيح البخاري‘‘.*
*و قد ذكره الباحث وليد بن أحمد الحسين ـ رئيس تحرير مجلّة (الحكمة) ـ ضمن تلاميذ الشّيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في’’الجامع لحياة العلاّمة محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله‘‘ (ص56).*
*3- الشّيخ العلاّمة أحمد بن يحيى النّجمي حفظه الله؛ حيث أجازه بالأمّهات الستّ عن شيخه مجدّد الدّعوة السلفيّة في جنوب المملكة الشّيخ عبد الله القرعاوي رحمه الله (م 1389هـ)، و ذلك لما سمعه من نجابته، و نبوغه في العلم، وقرأ عليه الشّيخ عبد السّلام رحمه الله كذلك في آخر زيارة له إلى منطقة جازان.*

*4- الشّيخ العلامة الدكتور عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن جبرين حفظه الله؛ لازمه أربع سنوات قرأ خلالها في ’’كتاب التّوحيد‘‘ لابن خزيمة رحمه الله، و ’’النونيّة‘‘ لابن القيم رحمه الله بشرح الشّيخ العلاّمة ابن عيسى رحمه الله، و’’زاد المستقنع‘‘ مع ’’الرّوض المربع‘‘، و ’’معارج القبول‘‘ للشّيخ العلاّمة حافظ حكمي رحمه الله.*

*5- الشّيخ المحدّث العلاّمة عبد الله الدّويش رحمه الله (م 1409هـ)؛ قرأ عليه في فترة الأجازات النظامية في بريدة؛ ’’ألفيّة العراقي‘‘ في علوم الحديث، و قطعة من ’’سنن أبي داود‘‘، و قد قدّم له الشّيخ عبد السّلام رحمه الله رسالته ’’إيقاف النبيل‘‘ عام (1403هـ) لينظر فيها.*

*6- فضيلة الشّيخ الفقيه صالح بن عبد الله الأطرم حفظه الله و عافاه؛ قرأ عليه في كليّة الشريعة بجامعة الإمام في ’’حاشية الرّوض المربع‘‘ للشّيخ العلاّمة عبد الرحمن بن قاسم رحمه الله (م 1392هـ)، و حضر الدّروس التي يلقيها في مسجده.*

*7- فضيلة الشّيخ فهد الحميّن حفظه الله؛ قرأ عليه في التّوحيد و الفقه.*

*8- فضيلة الشّيخ العلامة عبد الله بن قعود حفظه الله و عافاه([7])؛ قرأ عليه في ’’فتح المجيد‘‘ للشّيخ العلاّمة عبد الرّحمن بن حسن آل الشّيخ رحمه الله.*

*9- الشّيخ الفقيه الأصولي العلامة عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن غديّان حفظه الله؛ درس عليه في المعهد العالي للقضاء.*

*10- الشّيخ الفقيه العلاّمة صالح بن إبراهيم البليهي رحمه الله (م 1410هـ)؛ حضر دروساً له في ’’زاد المستقنع‘‘ مع حاشيته عليها المسماة ’’السّلسبيل في معرفة الدّليل‘‘.*

*11- فضيلة الشّيخ الدكتور عبد الكريم الخضير حفظه الله و نفع به؛ قرأ عليه في ’’نيل الأوطار‘‘ للإمام الشّوكاني رحمه الله، و ’’ألفيّة العراقيّ‘‘ في المصطلح.*

*12- الشّيخ الفرضي الأستاذ الدكتور عبد المحسن بن محمد المنيف؛ قرأ عليه في ’’الرّحبية‘‘ في الفرائض في مكّة سنة (1405هـ)، و كان هذا في شهر رمضان المبارك.* 

*و ممّا يُذكّر به هُنا أنّ الشّيخ عبد السلام رحمه الله؛ و هو من أبناء بلاد الحرمين قد أخذ عن جلِّ من كان بها من العلماء، أو حضر عندهم، و استمع إلى دروسهم، و منهم سماحة الشّيخ العلاّمة عبد العزيز بن عبد الله آل الشّيخ حفظه الله ـ مفتي عام المملكة العربية السعوديّة حرسها الله ـ، و كان هو المشرف على رسالة الشّيخ عبد السلام رحمه الله لنيل درجة الدكتوراه، و قد كان الشّيخ عبد السلام رحمه الله هو القارئ في الحلقات العلميّة التي يعقدها سماحة الشيخ بالرياض.*

*و استفاد كذلك من الشّيخ العلاّمة المُعمّر عبد العزيز بن مرشد رحمه الله([8])، و من معالي الشّيخ العلاّمة صالح بن الفوزان آل الفوزان حفظه الله ـ عضو اللّجنة الدّائمة للبحوث العلميّة و الإفتاء و هيئة كبار العلماء ـ، و قد قدّم لرسالته ’’إيقاف النبيل على حكم التمثيل‘‘، و لرسالته ’’الأحاديث النبويّة في ذمّ العنصريّة الجاهليّة‘‘.*

*و كذلك من الشّيخ العلاّمة المحدّث ربيع بن هادي المدخلي حفظه الله و عافاه، و قد قدّم لرسالته ’’إيقاف النبيل‘‘ أيضاً.* 

*و استفادة كذلك من الشيخ العلاّمة محدّث العصر الإمام محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله (م 1420هـ)؛ حيث كان كثير السّفر إليه منذ صغر سنّه ليعرض عليه ما يُشكل عليه من مسائل العلم و أبحاثه.*
*قال الشيخ الفاضل عبد العزيز السدحان حفظه الله متحدّثاً عن صديقه الشيخ عبد السلام رحمه الله: (( فيه ميزة وهي أنّه كان في صغره حريصاً على الرحلة في طلب العلم، فأذكر أنّه كان يذهب إلى الشيخ الألباني في الشّام وهو صغير السنّ، وكان من حرصه أنّي كنت أجتمع معه في رحلاته وكان يقول لي هل عندك أسئلة للشّيخ الألباني أقولها له، ففي ذاك الوقت ممكن منذ قرابة خمس عشرة سنة أو أكثر الواحد ما كانت همّته إلى طلب العلم إلاّ من قريب، فكانت همّته تدفعه إلى أن يسافر ولقد أقام عند الشيخ ابن عثيمين فترة ليست بالطويلة لكن كان يتردد عليه باستمرار، وكان الشيخ محمد يعرفه ويحبه كما أخبرني بنفسه ومعجب به وأثنى عليه بحضوري وفي صغره، وأمّا الشيخ ابن جبرين فقد درس عليه في أول أمره ولازمه، بل كان يقوم بخدمة الشيخ والعناية بالدرس في صغره ))([9]).*

*و لله الدر الشيخ البرجس رحمه الله حين قال مخاطبا طلاب العلم: (( فيا أيها الطلاب: إن أردتم العلم من منابعه فهاؤهم العلماء الكبار، الذين شابت لحاهم، و نحلت جسومهم، و ذبلت قواهم في العلم و التعليم، الزموهم قبل أن تفقدوهم، و استخرجوا كنوزهم قبل أن توارى معهم، و في الليلة الظلماء يفتقد البدر ))([10]).*[1] ’’دروس شرح عقيدة الطحاوية‘‘ ( الشريط الثالث، الوجه الثاني).

[2] ’’إتحاف النبلاء‘‘ للشيخ راشد الزهراني سدده الله(1/45).

[3] ’’إتحاف النبلاء‘‘(1/46-47).

[4] ’’تخليص العباد‘‘ (ص74).

[5] و نقول الآن رحمهما الله رحمة واسعة.

[6] تقريظه لرسالة ’’ ماذا ينقمون من ابن باز رحمه الله؟ ‘‘ (ص7).

[7] و قد توفي يوم 8 رمضان 1426هـ، فرحمه الله رحمة واسعة و أسكنه فسيح جناته، آمين.

[8] انظر في هذا الصدد ـ على سبيل المثال ـ مقدمة’’التحفة المدنيَّة‘‘ (ص8).

[9] من حوار مع الشيخ عبد العزيز نشر في مجلة ’’الدعوة‘‘، و هو موجود على موقع الشيخ عبد السلام على الانترنت.

[10] ’’عوائق الطلب‘‘ (ص33).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*عقيدته و منهجه:*

*(( لقد نَهج المترجم له في العقيدة منهج السّلف الصالح، واقتفى آثارهم، و ترسّم خُطاهم، و ذلك بتلقّي العقيدة و أخذها من منبعها الأصيل كتاب الله و سنّة رسوله صلى الله عليه و سلم و فهم السّلف الصالح، لا بالأهواء والتشهي، و البدع و الظنون الفاسدة، و مَن تأمّل كتبه و سبرها عرف شدّة عنايته بهذه العقيدة، و حرصه على نشرها و تصدّيه لمخالفيها ))([1]).*

*فلا ريب أن يكون الشّيخ عبد السّلام رحمه الله سلفيّ العقيدة و المنهج، و لا أدلّ على هذا من مصنّفاته، و دروسه في هذا المجال؛ التي سارت بها الرّكبان؛ و انتفعَ بها الفئام من النّاس، و كيف لا يكون كذلك؟ و هو قد منّ الله عليه بأخذ العلم عن أئمّة أهل السنّة و الجماعة في هذا العصر؛ من الذين أفنوا أعمارهم في نشر دعوة التّوحيد، و العقيدة السلفيّة، و التي هي العقيدة الرسميّة للمملكة العربيّة السعوديّة حرسها الله كما كان يكرّر ذلك سماحة الإمام ابن باز رحمه الله.*

*و على هذا كان الشّيخ عبد السّلام رحمه الله من الدّعاة إلى العقيدة السلفيّة على بصيرة؛ سواء بإلقاء المحاضرات و الدّروس، أو بتأليف المؤلّفات في مسائل عقديّة مختلفة، و أيضاً من خلال عنايته بتحقيق كتب أئمة الدعوة النجديّة في العقيدة، و من يراجع آثار الشيخ رحمه الله يجد هذا ماثلاً أمام عينيه، و لله الحمد و المنّة.*

*و قد وجدت له رحمه الله كلمة نفيسة رائعة؛ و مع كونها موجزة فهي جامعة مانعة؛ في الحثّ على الالتزام بالمنهج السلفي، حيث قال في مقدّمة تحقيقه لرسالة ’’التحفة المدنيّة في العقيدة السلفيّة‘‘ للشّيخ العلاّمة حمد بن معمّر رحمه الله (ص6-7):*

*(( و إن كان من شيء أحبّ إيصاله إلى قرّاء هذه السلسلة([2])؛ فإنّما هو الوصيّة بهذا المنهج السّليم، الذي رسمه الشّيخ محمّد بن عبد الوهاب رحمه الله و سار عليه علماء الدّعوة، فإنّه منهج سلفي خالص، لم تدنّسه البدعة، و لم يلوثّه التعصّب، و لم تُمازجه أغراض دنيويّة.*
*فهو في باب الأسماء و الصفات كامل، قد استمدّ كماله من الكتاب و السنّة.و هو في باب الإلهيّة كاملٌ، كذلك. و هو في باب البيعة، و السمع و الطاعة لولاة الأمر أبراراً كانوا أو فجاراً؛ كاملٌ استمدّ كماله: من الكتاب و السنة و النزاهة من الأغراضِ و الأطماع الماديةّ، و التجرّد من العواطف الكاذبة، التي لا تُوافق كتاباً و لا سنةً.و هو في باب الفقهيّات، يدعو إلى التحرّر من قُيود التعصّب المقيت، و الأخذ بالدّليل الشرعيّ، و إن خالفَه من خالفه من الكبار. و يكفي فخراً لهذا المنهج: شهادةُ المنصفين من المسلمين و الكافرين؛ له بإحياءِ هذه الأمّة بعد موتها، و إعادة سيادتها بعد خفائها. لقد أقام هذا المنهج دولة إسلاميّة في بِضع سنواتٍ ، لا لقوةٍ عسكريّةٍ ، و لا لتحزّباتٍ سريّةٍ؛ و إنّما لصفاءِ المعتقدِ، و صدقِ المقصدِ، و وضوحِ المنهجِ. لذا فإنّي أدعو شبابنا الصالح إلى الالتزام بهذا المنهج السلفيّ، المبني على الإتّباع الكامل، القائمِ على تصحيح العقائد، وحثّ النّاس على العمل بالشريعة السلاميّة.و ليحذروا كلّ الحذر من مَغبّة هذه الدعواتِ الوافدةِ، التي تقوم على (الفقه السياسيّ) و (العاطفة) المكذوبة، و ما إلى ذلك من المخالفات للسّلف في المعتقد، و المنهج...*
*حمانا الله و إياكم من هذه التحزّبات السريّة، و المناهج البدعيّة، و الله الموفّق، و الهادي إلى سواء الصراط) اهـ.*

*و قال الشيخ موسى آل عبد العزيز حفظه الله و هو يتحدث عن منهج الشيخ عبد السلام رحمه الله: (( من الأوائل الذين أماطوا اللثام عن فتنة التكفير، وجددوا مفاهيم السلف في علاقة الحاكم بالمحكوم، وقالوا كلمة الفصل في هذه المسائل وميّز الله على أيديهم الخبيث من الطيب، فشارك في الفصل بين الجهيمانية والقطبية، وبين السلفية، وجاء طرحه متزامناً مع طرح (المجلة السلفية)، فنفى عن الدعوة السلفية شبهات التكفير والخروج في شريطه المشهور’’السلف  يون والولاة‘‘، الذي تحول بعد ذلك إلى كتاب، واستمر في رسالته ـ هذه ـ رغم قلّة النشر، في وقت الحاكم والمحكوم في حاجة إلى ضبط هذه العلاقة الشرعية وتصحيحها ونشر مفاهيمها المستقيمة بين شرائح الناس، وفوجئتُ بأنّ كتبه ذات العلاقة، لم تنشر إلاّ بضعة آلاف من النسخ، و لكني تذكّرت حال الخذلان التي تعيشها الدعوة ودعاتها فهو منهم ويصيبه ما يصيبهم )).*

*ثم واصل الحديث عن منهجه في الدعوة قائلاً: (( من القلائل الذين فهموا (السلفية) بشمول، وعرفوا أولياتها في الدعوة، لذلك حرس ثوابتها ودعا إلى أولياتها ورعاها ـ حسب استطاعته ـ، ولم ينشغل في تفاصيل ليس وقت بيانها، أو ذمها (حسب فهمه)، فهو يرى تعدد المذاهب الفقهية سلماً للتفقه في الدين، مع ذم التعصب لها، والاختلاف في الأصول، لأن أئمتها ليسوا مختلفين في الأصول ـ خصوصاً ـ في (التوحيد).*

*أوذي أذى كبيراً من المتحزبين ومن بعض (الغلاة) السلفيين، ولم يلق بالاً لهم، فهو يرى من الخطر على الدعوة وعلى المسلمين ما لم يدركوه بعقولهم ولا بأفهامهم، فتراه يذم الأفكار ولا يسم الأشخاص (المعينين) أو الأحزاب باسمها المعين، إلاّ عند الضرورة، له أكثر من عشرين مصنفاً بين تحقيق وتأليف منها: كتابه الفيصل ’’معاملة الحكام في ضوء الكتاب والسنة‘‘، ورسالته الفريدة ’’الحجج القوية على أن وسائل الدعوة توقيفية‘‘، و’’ضرورة الاهتمام بالسنة النبوية‘‘)).*

*مناصبه و أعماله التي زاولها:* 

*1- عُيّن مدرساً في المعهد العلمي بالقويعيّة (170كم غرب الرياض)، و هذا بعد تخرُّجه من كليّة الشريعة عام (1410هـ).*
*2- عُيّن قاضياً بوزارة العدل، و لكنّه طلب الإعفاء؛ فما أُعفي إلاّ بعد جهد جهيد، وكان هذا من وَرعه رحمه الله، و ممّا هو معلوم أنّ بعض العلماء قد يتورّع من القضاء، كما كان بعض السّلف، و على هذا كان الشّيخ الفقيه محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله، لكن في المقابل نجد ثُلّة من العلماء الأفاضل يتقلّدون مناصب القضاء، و هذا من فقههم؛ خاصة في هذا الزمان، و لا يخفى عليكم فضيلة القاضي العادل في الشّرع، و المهمّ أن لكلّ وجهة هو مولِّيها.*
*3- ثمّ رشّح في ديوان المظالم بمدينة جُدّة، فلم يمكث فيه إلاّ أسبوعاً واحداً؛ فتركه رغبة في السّلامة رحمه الله.*
*4- ثمّ عاد مُحاضراً في المعهد العالي للقضاء بالرياض.* 
*5- ثم عُيّن أستاذاً مساعداً؛ بعد نيله لدرجة الدكتوراه، و لم يزل في منصبه حتّى وافته المنيّة رحمه الله و جعل كلّ ما قدّمه في ميزان حسناتهِ يوم القيامة.*
*6- و هذا إلى جانب إلقاء الدّروس و المحاضرات؛ في الدّورات و الندوات العلميّة، و الخطابة بمسجد في حيّ العليا بالرياض حرسها الله.*[1] ’’إتحاف النبلاء‘‘(1/54).

[2] يَقصُد رحمه الله ’’سلسلة رسائل و كتب علماء نجد الأعلام‘‘.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*تلاميذه رحمه الله:*

*ممّا سبق ذكره من قبل؛ أنّ الشّيخ رحمه الله كان يعمل مدرّساً بالمعهد العلمي بالقويعيّة، ثمّ عمل محاضراً بالمعهد العالي للقضاء بالرياض؛ فمن خلال هذه المهامِّ التعليميّة، لا شكّ أنّ التّلاميذ و الطلاّب الذين أخذوا عنه العلم كُثر، و لله الحمد، و كذا من خلال تدريسه لبعض المتون خلال الدورات العلميّة التي شارك فيها رحمه الله في داخل الدّيار السعوديّة و في خارجها، و هم ـ تحقيقاً ـ قد استفادوا من الشّيخ عبد السّلام رحمه الله أيّما استفادة، فالشّيخ رحمه الله كما لمسته من خلال سماعي لبعض محاضراته المسجلّة، مرتّب و منهجي في إلقاء المادة العلميّة على المستمعين، و هذا كما هو معلوم من أَنفع ما يكون في طرق التعليم؛ لأنّه ممّا يُساعد طالب العلم على فهم المادة المُلقاة، و استيعابها بطريقة مرتّبة، و من ثمَّ استحضارها بكلّ سهولة و يُسر.*

*و أنقل لكم ـ هنا ـ شهادة حيّة لواحد ممّن أخذ عن الشّيخ عبد السّلام رحمه الله العلم في إحدى دوراته العلميّة؛ حيث قال: (( بحمد الله و فضله؛ شرّفني الله أنّي كنت أحد التلاميذ الذين حضروا الدورة العلميّة التي أقامها فضيلة الشّيخ أبو عبد الرحمن عبد السّلام بن برجس آل عبد الكريم تغمّده الله برحمته، و ذلك عندما زارنا هنا ـ في أوروبا الشرقيّة ـ و درست حينها على يديه كتابه ’’المعتقد الصحيح‘‘و بقيت ملازماً له طوال فترة وجوده معنا، و سألته عشرات الأسئلة في مختلف الفنون، و النتيجة؛ لم نسمع و لم نر من الشيخ إلاّ ما هو خير، و ما عليه علماؤنا السلفيّون، الذي نحسب أن شيخنا البرجس رحمه الله هو من أفاضلهم بل و من أشدّهم حرصاً و تمسّكاً، و مؤلّفاته خيرُ دليلٍ على ذلك )).*

*أخلاقه رحمه الله:*

*ممّا لا يختلف فيه كلّ من وفّقه الله للاستماع إلى فضيلة الشّيخ رحمه الله؛ عبر دروسه و محاضراته المسجلّة، و كذا من رآه في مجالس الفتوى التي سجّلها لبعض القنوات الفضائيّة، أنّه من السّهل لمس الخُلق النّبيل، و الأدب الرَّفيع الذي كان عليه رحمه الله، فكيف بمن عرفه و جالسه من قُرب، و هذا الخُلق الحسن ما هو إلاّ ثمرة من ثمرات العلم النّافع؛ الذي يظهر أثرُه على طلاّب العلم؛ ممّن وفّقهم الله جلّ و علا لأن يُلحقوا به العمل الصّالح، نحسب الشّيخ ابن برجس رحمه الله كذلك و لا نزكّيه على الله.*
*وقد وصفه الأخ هاني الحارثي ـ و قد لازمه مدّة ـ بقوله: (( و لقد كان رحمه الله غايةً في الأدب، متواضعاً، معروفاً بوداعته، و أُنسه، و بشاشته مع والديه، و شيوخه، و أهل بيته، و مجالسيه، و القريب و البعيد، من يعرف و من لا يعرف، و كلّ من خالطه يعرف عنه ذلك، لذلك كثر من تأثّر بوفاته و حَزن، نسأل الله أن يجمعنا به في دار كرامته )).*
*قال الشيخ عبد العزيز السدحان حفظه الله: ((هناك خصلة في عبد السلام أعرفها عنه ولمستها منه وهي (سلامة الصدر) والعفو: كان في المجالس يأتي ذكر أناس تكلّموا فيه وقدحوا فيه؛ فلا أسمع إلاّ الدعاء لهم والترّحم عليهم ويقطع ذكر سيرتهم إلاّ بالجميل، و هذه المواقف هي ذكر الله جل وعلا:{ادفع بالتي هي أحسن}[فصلت: 34] وقوله جل وعلا:{وقولوا للناس حسنا}[البقرة: 83] )).*
*و قال: (( ومن أبرز ما أعجبني فيه سلامة القلب مع أنّه لا يخلو الأقران من كلام بعضهم في بعض وسوء الظن من بعض الناس، ولكن كان سليم الصدر وهذا دليل على الوازع الشرعي والفطري، ويقابل الإساءة بالإحسان، ولا يجاري تسويل الشيطان على بعض الناس، بل كان يعفو؛ فتجده يُنقل إليه كلام وأخبار وتُلاقي سعة الصدر والخلق وطيبة القلب، وهذا دليل إذا نفع الله بعلمه ما ازداد إلا محبة لله جل وعلا ومحبةً للخير ومسارعةً للعفو والمغفرة والصّفح لأخيه، بل يتعدّى ذلك إلى أن يدعو لمن خالفه وخاصمه ولمن طعن وتكلم فيه، وأقول هذا بصدقٍ لقد تميّز بها عن كثير ممن كان على شاكلته، ترك انتصاره لنفسه فلقد اتخذ مبدأ عدم القدح في القرين والانتصار للنفس، وأذكر مرة كان في مجلسٍ فلمزه أحد المتكلمين، فشعرت أنّه ثائر فاتصلت به فردّ علي وقال ما سمعته ـ وهو يضحك ـ إن تكلّم عفا الله عنه، وأمثالكم الحمد لله، وكلمته "ما سمعته" هو سمعه ولكن عند العرب يقصد بها أنها لم تؤثر فيه ولم يحمل عليه ويشحن صدره، تميزه بالكرم والضيافة وأيضا تحلى بالكرم وتميز به فلا غرابة، فوالده كريم وأسرته كريمة وكنا نتردد على بيته مرارا، لأنه كان كثير الدعوات وحريصا على استضافة أهل العلم في بيته سواء كانوا من البلد أو من يأتون من الخارج ويحرص على أن يكون مجلسه علميا نقاشا ومساءلة واستفادة، فصفاته يحرص كثير من طلبة العلم أن يتحلوا بها فاجتمعت فيه وتفرقت في غيره )).*
*وقال الشيخ عبد الحميد العربي ـ و هو صديق للشيخ عبد السلام ـ: (( ومن شيمه الكرم، فكنا إذا نزلنا عليه ضيوفا ببيته بالرياض لا يتوقف عن الترحيب والإكرام حتى نشفق عليه رحمه الله )).*

*مؤلّفاته وتحقيقاته و مقالاته و محاضراته المسجلّة:*

*الشّيخ عبد السّلام رحمه الله صاحب قلمٍ سيّالٍ، و عباراتٍ رشيقةٍ، و اختياراتٍ للمواضيع دقيقةٍ، فمؤلّفاته لقيت من القبولٍ أحسنه، و من الرّواج أكبره؛ فتنافس عليها طلاّب العلم، فضلاً عن العوامّ، فأغلب المواضيع التي ألَّف فيها ممّا يُحتاج إليه، و بعضها ممّا لم يُسبق إليه، فإن كان الموضوع قد أَلَّف فيه من قبله؛ جاء كتابه بأسلوبٍ جديدٍ، و فوائدَ زوائدَ، فلا تخلوا كتبه و تحقيقاته من فائدةٍ بل فوائد، فجزاه الله خيرا على مقدَّم، و جعله في ميزان حسناته؛ آمين.*

*و أمّا محاضراتُه و دروسُه المسجلّة؛ فأنصح طلاّب العلم بالاستماع إليها، و بعد ذلك تُعرف قِيمتها و فائدتها، و الله الموفّق.*

*قال الشيخ السدحان متحدثاً عن إسهامات الشيخ البرجس في مجال التأليف و التحقيق: (( هي كثيرة لا مجال لحصرها منها تحقيق للرسائل والمسائل النجدية وله سلسلة في رسائل أئمة الدعوة حقق منها مجموعة طيبة وله كتب مستقلة ألفها وطبعت منها كتاب عن الحاكم والمحكوم، وهو قد طبع مئات الألوف، وكتاب عن معتقد أهل السنة طبع وكما سمعت أنه سيقرر في بعض الدول الإسلامية في المعاهد وله تحقيقات لطيفة أخرجها في أول عمره، رسائل لأئمة الدعوة أخرجها قبل حوالي عشرين سنة وقبل أن يكون طالبا في الكلية وأيضا له انتقاءات شعرية بكتاب مطبوع جمع بعض القصائد اللطيفة، فكتبه إما تحقيقا أو تأليفا أو جمعا، وهي موجودة وأحسبها أنها ستجمع إن شاء الله وتخرج في مجموعة واحدة فضلا عن أن له كتبا أخبرني - رحمه الله - أنه لا يزال قيد تأليفها أعتقد منها كتاب في جمع مصنفات العقيدة عند أهل السنة والجماعة يجمع فيه مصنفات العقيدة ويعرف بالمؤلفين ومؤلفاتهم)).*

*و قال أيضا: ((كانت تتسم بطابع الجزالة العلمية مع اكتمال المعنى فليست كتبا إنشائية كما هو الغالب في سائر هذا العصر، وأنها تتسم بالتوثيق العلمي والرصانة والجزالة وهي كثيرة وموجودة ومشاهدة على قوة قلمه ونفسه العلمي وأيضا كان موضع ثقة عند كبار مشايخنا ويعرفونه كسماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز، وابن عثيمين رحمهما الله والجبرين وسماحة المفتي العام والشيخ صالح الفوزان)).*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*المؤلّفات:* 

*1- ’’الأبيات الأدبيّة الحاصرة‘‘، ط. (( طبعة الكتاب صادرة عن دار البشائر الإسلامية الكائنة في بيروت العامرة، والطبعة التي بين يديّ الآن هي الأولى لعام (1418هـ)، وتقع في مئتين وسبع وسبعين ورقة تقريباً من القطع المتوسط، والكتاب في مضمونه يطرح فكرة أدبية جديدة، وهي جمع الأبيات الشعرية التي ورد فيها معنى الحصر إما بعدد ملفوظ كاثنين أو ثلاثة أو أربعة وهكذا، أو ما جاء مفهوماً من السياق ولم ينص عليه بعدد، وأحياناً كان المؤلف الفاضل يعمد إلى ذكر أبيات لا حصر فيها، وإنما فيها معنى التقسيم أو المقابلة، وسبب ذلك كما جاء على لسان مؤلف الكتاب هو التشابه بين هذه الأنواع وبين الأبيات الشعرية المحصورة، والأعداد التي طرقها المؤلف، وجمع من خلالها الأبيات الشعرية، انحصرت عنده ما بين الواحد إلى العشرة.*

*وهدف المؤلف من تأليف هذا الكتاب هو إمتاع القارئ وإيناسه، وإدخال السرور إلى قلبه، فكأني به أراد أن يجعل من كتابه هذا روضة تسعد الناظرين، وتبرد المحرورين، وتريح عقول المتعبين هذا وقد قام المؤلف الفاضل بتتبع كتب الأدب، وكتب السير والتراجم، حتى تسنى له جمع هذه المادة الشعرية الضخمة، ولم يكتف المؤلف بهذا بل وثق الأبيات بنسبتها إلى قائليها، وورودها في كتب التراجم والشعر والدواوين، وكانت طريقته في حواشيه مرتبة حيث جاءت بهذا الشكل: القائل والترجمة له، ثم المصدر الذي وردت فيه الأبيات الشعرية، ثم شرح ما غمض معناه، وخفي مفهومه من الألفاظ الشعرية الواردة في النص.*

*والجدير بالذكر أن المؤلف هدف من هذا الكتاب إلى جمع الأشعار الأدبية فقط، أما الأشعار العلمية فقد هدف المؤلف إلى وضعها في جزء مستقل، لم ير النور بعد، نسأل الله تعالى أن ييسر له إتمامه، وان يعينه في إخراجه، ليمتع أهل العلم، كما أمتع أهل الشعر، وقد جاء الكتاب في طبعة أنيقة جميلة، وقد شكلت أبياته الشعرية، وكان المؤلف يضع عناوين مختصرة للأبيات الشعرية، ومن خلال تتبعي لهذه العناوين وجدت مؤلف الكتاب يأتي بعناوين من عنده ملائمة تماماً لموضوع الأبيات، وأحياناً يشتق العنوان من خلال الأبيات الشعرية، ومن أمثلة الكتاب ما أورده المؤلف في محصور العدد اثنين:*

*ثنتان من سير الزمان تحيرت لهما عقول ذوي التفلسف والنهى*
*مثر من الأموال مبخوس الحجا وموفر الآداب منقوص الغنى*

*ومما ورد في محصور العدد عشرة، قول الشاعر:*

*بعشر ينال العلم: قوت، وصحة وحفظ، وفهم ثاقب في التعلم*
*وحرص، ودرس، واغتراب، وهمة وشرخ شباب، واجتهاد معلم*

*و مراجع المادة كثيرة جداً وصلت إلى مائة واثنين وسبعين مرجعاً، وكان المؤلف الفاضل ينص على اسم الكاتب كاملاً، وكذلك على اسم مؤلفه، ثم يتبع هذا بذكر من حققه أو اشرف على طباعته من المحدثين،* 
*كما أنه يشير أيضاً إلى طبعة الكتاب، وأخيراً نتمنى من مؤلف الكتاب اتباع هذا المؤلف الفريد بآخر يحوي الأبيات الشعرية العلمية، كذلك نتمنى منه أيضاً إصداراً جديداً يحوي الأعداد المركبة وألفاظ العقود والأعداد المتعاطفة ))اهـ ([1])*
*2- ’’الأبيات العلميّة الحاصرة‘‘، خ. ذكره في مقدّمة الكتاب السّابق و لم يُتمّه.*

*3- ’’إبطال نسبة الدّيوان المنسوب إلى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميّة‘‘، ط.*

*4- ’’الأحاديث النبويّة في ذمِّ العنصريّة الجاهليّة‘‘، ط. بتقديم معالي الشيخ د. صالح الفوزان.*

*5- ’’الإعلام ببعض أحكام السّلام‘‘، ط. في كتيِّبٍ لطيفٍ.*

*6- ’’الأمر بلزوم جماعة المسلمين و إمامهم و التّحذير من مفارقتهم‘‘، ط.، و قد كتبه في حدود عام ( 1418هـ)، و هو نفيسٌ جداًّ في بابه.*

*7- ’’إيقاف النّبيل على حكم التّمثيل‘‘، مطبوعٌ؛ و كان قد كتب أصله في حدود عام (1403هـ)، و بعثه إلى شيخه الشّيخ العلاّمة عبد الله بن محمد الدّويش رحمه الله؛ فقرأه و أمره بطباعته في تلك السّنة، و كان عمر الشّيخ عبد السّلام رحمه الله آنذاك 16 عاماً؛ فالله المستعان على دُنوِّ هِممِنا في هذا الزّمان، و قد كانت طبعته الأولى عام (1410هـ)، و الثّانية عام ( 1412هـ)، و قدّم للكتاب كلٌّ من الشّيخ د. صالح الفوزان و الشّيخ د. ربيع بن هادي المدخلي حفظهما الله تعالى.*
*8- ’’تراجم لبعض العلماء‘‘، خ.*

*9-’’التّمني‘‘، ط.*

*10-’’التّوثيق بالعقود في الفقه الإسلاميّ‘‘، ط.؛ و هو بحثٌ تكميليّ لدرجة الماجستير.*

*11-’’جهود أئمّة الإسلام في نشر العقيدة الإسلاميّة أو تدوين العقيدة السلفيّة‘‘، أتمّ الشّيخ رحمه الله الجزء الأوّل منه؛ و هو يشمل الفترة الزمنيّة ما بين القرن الأوّل ونهاية القرن السّابع، و هو تحت الطّبع.*

*12- ’’الحُجَج القويّة على أنّ وسائل الدّعوة توقيفيّة‘‘، ط.*

*13- ’’الخيانة ؛ ذمّها و ذكر أحكامِها‘‘، ط.*

*14- ’’الردّ على عبد العزيز العسكر و الذّبُّ عن الإمام الألبانيّ‘‘، خ.*

*15- ’’شرح المحرّر في الحديث لابن عبد الهادي ( م 744هـ)‘‘لم يتمّ؛ قال الأخ هاني الحارثيّ: ( و كانت له عنايةٌ بهذا الكتاب محباًّ له و راغباً في إتمامه...انتهى من كتاب الطّهارة و غالب كتاب الصّلاة ). تحت الطبع.*

*16-’’صحيح الفقه‘‘، خ.*

*17- ’’الصّفحات النّاضرة في الأبيات الحاصرة‘‘، ط. قال في مقدّمته (ص7): (( فهذا الكتاب ثمرة من ثمرات تقييد شوارد العلم، و حبس نادِّه بسهام الأقلام. فقد كنت أقرأ بعض مطولاّت الأدب، و دواوين الشّعراء، و غيرها،فتمرُّ بي أبياتٌ من الشِّعر حاصرةٌ، و المقصود بالحاصرة: ما جَمعتْ محصوراً بعددٍ ملفوظِ ـ كثلاثة و ستة ـ أو مفهومٍ من السّياق ))، و قد كانت الطّبعة الأولى عام (1412هـ) في (320ص)، و لا أدري إنْ كان هو’’الأبيات الأدبيّة الحاصرة‘‘ نفسه؛ فالله اعلم.*

*18- ’’الصَّحيح من النَّظم الفصيح‘‘ ط([2]).*

*19- ’’ضرب الرجل امرأته بين قصد الشّرع و واقع النّاس‘‘.*

*20- ’’ضرورة الاهتمام بالسّنن النبويّة‘‘، ط.*

*21- ’’عقيدة أهل الإسلام فيما يجب للإمام‘‘، ط. و قد اختصره من كتابه الفيصل ’’معاملة الحكّام في ضوء الكِتاب و السّنّة‘‘ لتقريب نفعه للنّاس، فجزاه الله خيراً.*

*22-’’عوائق الطّلب‘‘، ط. و قد طبع في حدود عام ( 1412هـ)، و الكتاب في أصله مقالة نشرَها في مجلّة ( المجاهد ) عام (1409هـ).*

*23- ’’قطع المراء في حكم الدّخول على الأمراء‘‘، ط.*

*24- ’’القول المبين في حكم الاستهزاء بالمؤمنين‘‘، مطبوعٌ في كتيِّبٍ لطيفٍ، و هو في الأصل محاضرةٌ ألقاها الشّيخ رحمه الله، كما ذكر ذلك في المقدّمة.*
*و قد قرأ الرسالة و قرَّظ لها فضيلة الشيخ العلاّمة محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله عام (1410هـ)، و قد قال رحمه الله:(اطَّلعت على الرسالة المذكورة فألفيتها مفيدةً في بابها، ميسَّرةً لطلاَّبها، و أسأل الله تعالى أن ينفع بها إنَّه جوادٌ كريمٌ ).*

*25- ’’مجموع شعر شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميّة‘‘، ط. بذيل ’’إبطال نسبة الدّيوان المنسوب إلى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميّة‘‘.*

*26- ’’مجموع المحاضرات في الدّعوة و الدّعاة‘‘، تحت الطّبع؛ و هو قرابة 13 محاضرة قام بتفريغها الأخ هاني الحارثيّ و الأخ منصور بن المبارك السفريّ وفّقهما المولى، و جزاهما الله خيراً، و قام بعد ذلك الشّيخ بمراجعتها و تهذيبها.*

*27- ’’ مشروعيّة الدّعاء على الكافرين بالهلاك على وجه التعميم‘‘، ط.*

*28- ’’المشروع و الممنوع من التوسّل‘‘([3])، ط.*

*29- ’’مشروعيّة هبة الثّواب‘‘، تحت الطّبع.*

*30-’’مُعاملة الحكّام في ضوء الكتاب و السّنّة‘‘، ط. عدّة طبعاتٍ، و قد كتبه في عام (1414هـ)، و هو في أصله محاضرة بعنوان ’’السّلفيّون و الولاة ‘‘، وهذا الكتاب هو أوّل كتاب قرأته للشّيخ رحمه الله منذ بضع سنواتٍ، و منه عرفته و عرفت منهجه ـ و لله الحمد ـ؛ و قد كانت استفادتي منه أكبر استفادةٍ، لما لموضوعه من الفائدة الكبيرة، خاصّةً في الجزائر؛ التي كانت في أوُّج فتنة الخوارج عصمنا الله و سائر بلاد المسلمين منها، فجزاه عنِّي الله خير الجزاء.* 

*قال الأديب الشهير و المؤرخ الكبير حمد الجاسر رحمه الله([4]): (( أسعدني بالزيارة في ليلة الثالث عشر من شهر رمضان المبارك 1418هـ أخوان كريمان هما الأستاذ إبراهيم بن سعد الحقيل والأستاذ عبد السلام بن برجس آل عبد الكريم، وقد أتحفني الأخير بمؤلفين حديثي الطباعة من مؤلفاته، أحدهما أدبي بعنوان ’’الأبيات الأدبية الحاصرة‘‘ ويقصد بكلمة (الحاصرة) ما جمعت محصورة بعدد ملفوظ كثلاثة وستة، أو بعدد مفهوم من السياق والكتاب الثاني هو ’’معاملة الحكام في ضوء الكتاب والسنة‘‘ وهو كتاب لطيف الحجم، ولكنه عظيم القدر، غزير الإمتاع والفائدة والنفع، كانت أولى العبارات التي تبادرت إلى ذهني بعد تصفح محتوياته من خلال بيانها: إنه لكتاب جدير بالمطالعة.* 
*ذلك لصلته بأهم موضوع تتوقف عليه حياة الأمم، وتقوم على أسس راسخة من العلم والعدل والإصلاح والأمن، فتستقيم جميع الأحوال، وتعم السعادة والاطمئنان، وتسود في المجتمعات روح التعاون على الخير، والتشارك في جميع ما به نفع عام، وتزول الأحقاد من النفوس، وتنقطع بواعث الشرور والاستبداد والقهر، ويعيش الجميع في بحبوحة من السرور والراحة والسعادة*
*إذ باستقامة أحوال الولاة تستقيم أحوال شعوبها، وبصلاح أمورهم تصلح جميع الأمور العامة والخاصة، وبجهل ما يجب لهم من الطاعة، وبعدم رعاية جميع حقوقهم تعمُّ الفوضى، وينتشر الاختلاف الذي به تضطرب الأحوال، وينفلت حبل الأمن، ورعاية المصالح، وبذلك تؤول حياة الأمة إلى الخراب والاضمحلال، كما قال الشاعر الحكيم الإمام عبد الله بن المبارك (118/181) من الأئمة الحفاظ المجاهدين، ذي مؤلفات مشهورة في الحديث وفي الجهاد : وفي الرقائق في أبيات له في الخلافة ويقصد الولاية بصفة عامة*
*لولا الخلافةُ لم تأمن لنا سبلٌ وكان أضعفُنا نهباً لأقوانا* 

*وما ابتليت الأمة الإسلامية ـ في مختلف عصورها ـ وما نكبت بأسوأ وأشد شراً من اختلافها على ولاة أمورها منذ عهد الخليفة الراشد عثمان بن عفان رحمه الله.*
*ولقد عني السلف الصالح من علمائنا منذ القدم في تناول هذا الموضوع، من مختلف جوانبه فألفوا فيه المؤلفات الحافلة، بإيضاح ما يجب للولاة من الحقوق، وما ينبغي للرعية من التخلق والاتصاف به في معاملتهم وأداء حقوقهم كاملة، منذ أن شرع المولى عزَّ وجل طاعتهم في محكم كتابه الكريم {يا أيها الذين آمنوا أطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول وأولي الأمر منكم}[النساء:59]، وعلى لسان نبيه المصطفى عليه أفضل الصلاة وأتمُّ التسليم بقوله، فيما رواه البخاري ومسلم عن عبد الله بن عمر عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: (( على المرء المسلم السمع والطاعة فيما أحبَّ وكره، إلا أن يُؤمر بمعصية، فإن أُمر بمعصية فلا سمع ولا طاعة)).*
*وأوضح العلماء مدلول هذين النصين الكريمين وما يرتبط بهما ويدخل في معناهما إيضاحاً وافياً شافياً*
*ومن تلك المؤلفات ـ على سبيل المثال لا الحصر ـ لمؤلفين متقدمين كتاب ’’الأحكام السلطانية‘‘ للإمام علي بن محمد الماوردي الشافعي (المتوفى سنة 450)، و’’الأحكام السلطانية‘‘ للإمام محمد بن الحصين بن الفرَّا الحنبلي أبي يعلى (المتوفى سنة 458) وغيرهما مما لا أطيل بذكره.*
*ولشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية احمد بن عبد الحليم رسالة في الموضوع جليلة الفائدة على صغر حجمها هي ’’السياسة الشرعية في إصلاح الراعي والرعية‘‘ نشرت مراراً كما له رسالة في الموضوع في رسائله المطبوعة.*
*وها هو الأستاذ الفاضل عبد السلام، المحاضر في معهد القضاء العالي يشارك في السير على النهج السويِّ القويم لأولئك العلماء بتأليف كتاب ’’معاملة الحكام في ضوء الكتاب والسنة‘‘ حين رأى وفقه الله شدة حاجة الناس في هذا الزمان إلى معرفة ذلك، وان جهلها من أعظم الأسباب التي تَلِجُ الشرور على المسلمين منها، نصحاً للأمة، وقياماً بما أوجب الله على العلماء من بيانه، وإيضاحه لهم، فجمع ما يتعلق بالموضوع من النصوص ورتبها ونقل عن العلماء المتقدمين ما يتعلق بها من أحكام وإيضاح، وألَّف بينها في كتابه هذا، الذي أقدّمه للقراء مكتفياً بعرض مباحثه، محاولاً الإيجاز، تاركاً للقارىء الكريم الاستمتاع بمطالعته كاملة ليدرك بذلك ما لم أتوسع بذكره من فوائد جليلة.*
*ومن مباحث هذا الكتاب مقدمة في اهتمام علماء السلف بهذا الأمر، وذكر صور من مواقفهم فيه (8/18) ثم فصول الكتاب*
*الأول: قواعد تتعلق بالإمام (16/46)*
*الثاني: في بيان مكانة ولي الأمر في الشرع (47/62)*
*الثالث: في الأمر بلزوم الجماعة والنهي عن التفرق (63/ 110)*
*الرابع: في وجوب الطاعة في غير معصية (111/128)*
*الخامس: في الحث على إنكار المنكر وكيفية الإنكار على الأمراء (129/160)*
*السادس: في الصبر على جور الائمة (161/ 172)*
*السابع: في النهي عن سبِّ الأمراء (173/186)*
*الثامن: في عقوبة المثبِّط عن ولي الأمر والمثير عليه (187/196)*
*ثم ذكر المصادر والمراجع والفهارس (197/ 216)*
*وقد فرَّع في كل فصل من الفصول الثمانية ما يتعلق به من الأمور وما ورد فيه من النصوص الشرعية، ومن أقوال العلماء في مختلف العصور منسوبة إلى مصادرها، وبرز الكتاب بصورة مشرقة من حيث وضوح الطبع، وضبط جميع الكلمات بالشكل الكامل، وطُرِّزت حواشيه بفوائد تتعلق بتخريج الأحاديث وبيان أحوال الرواة وذكر المصادر التي فصَّلها تفصيلا وافيا في آخر الكتاب وألحق بها بيان محتواه مجملاً، ووقع في 216 من الصفحات في طبعته الخامسة التي صدرت العام الماضي 1417هـ/ 1996م مما يدل على أن الكتاب لقي ما هو جدير به من الرواج والانتشار )).*

*و قال الأديب عثمان الصالح وفقه الله عن هذا الكتاب([5]): (( وكتاب آخر يذوبُ رقة في كلماته، ويسيل إعجاباً في أسلوبه، مع الشكل الكامل لكل حرف فيه، وعنوان الكتاب ’’معاملة الحكام في ضوء الكتاب والسنة‘‘ ألفه أديب نابه، وشيخ جليل، وداع أصيل يعرف من السنة والكتاب ما ينير البصائر والألباب إنه:عبد السلام بن برجس آل عبد الكريم.*
*الذي كان ولم يزل ناصحا في مجالات الخلق والاستقامة، ولم يزل مفلحا في أي موضوع يكتب فيه ويتجه، ينفح نصحاً ويفوح نية خالصة، وينير الفكرة بأمثل كنايةٍ وأجمل عبارةٍ، كتب عن الحكام ومَن هُم أولئك الذين يحكمون فيعدلون، ويألفون ويؤلّفِون، وينفقون فيغنُون الفقير ويجبرون الكسير في عمل أو أمل.*
*كتاب عقل وفكرٍ, وقولٍ وذكرٍ قدم له بمقدمةٍ، ومهد له بشرح إحدى الأمور الخمسة التي شرحها والتي قالها الحسن البصري رحمه الله تعالى في الأمراء الذين يلون الأمور، وهي: الجمعة، الجماعة، العيد، الثغُور، والحدود، وأن الدين لا يستقيم إلا بهم، ويصلح الله بهم أكثر مما يفسدون.*
*ثم قال أيضا: إن طاعتهم ـ والله ـ لغبطة وإن فرقتهم لكفر، تضمن تمهيدُه إحدى عشرة صفحةً كلها علم وعمل ونصح للأمة والوطن والمواطن الذي يعيش في أمن وسلام، يشتمل الكتاب على ثمانية فصُول:* 
*- من كل ما يتعلق بالإمامة وبيان المكانة العليّة لوليّ الأمر.*
*- ولزوم الجماعة والنّهي عن التّفرق.*
*- ووجوب السمع والطاعة في غير معصية.*
*- والحث على إنكار المنكر وكيفية الإنكار على الأمراء وطريقته.* 
*- والصبر على جور الأئمة.* 
*- والنّهي عن سب الأمراء.* 
*- وعقوبة المثبط عن ولي الأمر والمثير عليه.*
*مع رسالتين عزيزتين و غاليتين:*
*إحداهما: لسماحة الشيخ المفتي الكبير محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ.* 
*والثانية: درر وشذرات منها عن السلف الصالح مهداة إلى الولاة والسلاطين.* 
*وكل باب يشتمل على عشرات الشواهد من كتاب الله وسنّةِ رسوله وأقوال العلماء والقضاة والفقهاء من الهداة المهتدين الهادين.*
*والكتاب جميل المعنى والشكل والتنسيق لا يلتبس على عالم ولا على طالبِ علمٍ ولا في تشكيل الحروف والكلمات ولا جزالة الكلمات والإيضاح، وشرح ما استبهم أو ما أشكل من كلمة أو آية أو جملة مع هامشٍ جميل يوضح أكثر وأكثر وأكمل الوجوه.*
*والكتاب في أكثر من مائتي صفحة أبانت ونشرت أكثر من مئات الأقوال التي نطق بها علماء وأعلام وفقهاء وأئمة.*
*و إنني إذ اكتب هذه الكلمة انصح كل كاتب من كتابنا و طالب من طلابنا و أستاذ من أساتذة بلادنا أن يملكوا هذا الكتاب و ينشروا فصوله الجميلة و أبوابه الثمينة التي فيها الخير كل الخير و الصدق كل الصدق المبين لجميع المسلمين في بلادنا و غير بلادنا، و الله الموفق )).*

*31-’’المعتقد الصّحيح الواجب على كلِّ مسلمٍ اعتقاده‘‘، ط. و هو في أصله محاضرةٌ للشّيخ رحمه الله بتعليق سماحة شيخ الإسلام عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله، و قد درَّسه الشّيخ رحمه الله في إحدى الدّورات العلميّة بأوروبا الشرقيّة، و لو تدارسه الإخوة فيما بينهم، أو درّسه الأئمّة في مساجدهم؛ لكان في ذلك أكبر النّفع و الفائدة([6]).*[1] عن جريدة (الجزيرة) السعودية؛ العدد (10209) و تاريخ (12/جمادى الثانية/1421هـ).

[2] ذكره الشيخ علي الحلبي حفظه الله في تعليقه على ’’المنظومة اللاميَّة‘‘ لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيميَّة رحمه الله (ص4).

[3] و هذا الكتاب في أصله محاضرة، فتنبَّه.

[4] جريدة (الجزيرة) العدد (9241)، تاريخ (19/9/1418هـ).

[5] جريدة (الجزيرة)1998.

[6] و قد ذكر لي بعضهم أنّ الشّيخ علي بن حسن الحلبي حفظه الله قام بتدريسه في مجالسه العامرة، فجزاه الله خيراً.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*التّحقيقات:*

*كما يعلم كثير من طلاّب العلم أنّ الشّيخ عبد السّلام رحمه الله كانت له عنايةٌ كبيرةٌ بكتب و مؤلّفات أئمّة الدّعوة النجديّة؛ تحقيقاً و نشراً، و قد كان له الفضل ـ بعد فضل الله جلّ و علا ـ في طبع ’’مجموعة الرّسائل و المسائل النجديّة‘‘ في عام (1412هـ)، و التي كانت طبعت في عام (1346هـ).*

*و النّاظر في تحقيقات الشّيخ رحمه الله يجدها تمتاز بجودة التّحقيق؛ المتمثِّل في إخراج نصِّ الكتاب في أقرب صورةٍ أرادها مؤلِّفه، فهو لا يُثقل الكتاب بالحواشي، و لا بكثرة النقولاتِ، بل يُعلِّق تعليقاتٍ يسيرةٍ و بليغةٍ، في المواضع التي تحتاج إلى تعليقٍ؛ من بيان اختلاف النّسخ و التّرجيح بينها، كما هو معروفٌ في منهج تحقيق الكتب، و من تخريجٍ مختصرٍ لبعض الأحاديث، و من إحالات لبعض المراجع إن لزم ذلك، و أحسن في ذلك كثيراً، فليس التحقيق إلاّ (( إثبات النص على الوجه الذي أراده عليه مؤلِّفه، مُحشيًّا هذا النص بما يسمى (عدة النقد) أو (الجهاز النقدي)، و لو لُقِّب باسم (عدة التوثيق) لكان أولى ))([1]).*

*فمن تحقيقاته:*

*1-’’أصول و ضوابط في التّكفير‘‘ للشّيخ عبد اللطيف آل الشّيخ رحمه الله.* 

*2- ’’إقامة الحجَّة و الدّليل و إيضاح المحجَّة و السَّبيل‘‘ للشّيخ سليمان بن سحمان رحمه الله.*

*3- ’’التّأسيس و التّقديس في كشف تلبيس داود بن جرجيس‘‘ للشّيخ عبد الله أبا بطين رحمه الله.*

*4- ’’تَبرئة الشّيخين الإمامين من تزوير أهل الكذب و المين‘‘ للشّيخ سليمان بن سحمان رحمه الله (م 1349هـ).*

*5- ’’تحفة الطَّالب و الجليس في الردِّ على ابن جرجيس‘‘ للشّيخ عبد اللطيف آل الشّيخ رحمه الله (م 1293هـ).* 

*5- ’’التحفة المدنيّة في العقيدة السّلفيّة‘‘ للشّيخ حمد بن ناصر آل مُعمّر رحمه الله.*

*6- ’’ تحقيق الكلام في مشروعيَّة الجهر بالذِّكر بعد السّلام‘‘ للشّيخ سليمان بن سحمان رحمه الله.*

*7- ’’تنبيه ذوي الألباب السّليمة عن الوقوع في الألفاظ المبتدعة الوخيمة‘‘ للشّيخ سليمان بن سحمان رحمه الله.*

*8- ’’توضيح الكافية الشافية لابن القيِّم‘‘([2]) للشّيخ عبد الرّحمن بن سعدي رحمه الله (م 1376هـ).*

*9- ’’دحض شبهات على التّوحيد من سوء الفهم لثلاثة أحاديث‘‘ للشّيخ عبد الله أبا بطين رحمه الله (م 1282هـ).*

*10- ’’ردّ على جريدة القِبلة‘‘ للشّيخ سليمان بن سحمان رحمه الله.*

*11- ’’الردّ على شبهات المستعينين بغير الله‘‘ للشّيخ أحمد بن عيسى رحمه الله (م 1329هـ).*

*12- ’’الرّسائل الحسان في نصائح الإخوان‘‘ للشّيخ العلاّمة عبد الله بن حميد رحمه الله (م 1402هـ).*

*13- ’’سؤال و جواب في أهمِّ المهمّات‘‘ للشّيخ عبد الرّحمن بن سعدي رحمه الله.*

*14- ’’شفاء الصّدور في الردِّ على الجواب المشكور‘‘للشّي  خ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشّيخ رحمه الله (م 1389هـ).*

*15- ’’الصّواعق المُرسلَة الشِّهابيّة على الشُّبهة الدَّاحضة الشّاميّة‘‘ للشّيخ سليمان بن سحمان رحمه الله.*
*16- ’’الضّياء الشّارق في الردّ على شبهات الماذق المارق‘‘ للشّيخ سليمان بن سحمان ـ رحمه الله ـ.*

*17- ’’فتوى في الردِّ على الإخوان الذين خرجوا على الإمام عبد العزيز بن عبد الرحمن آل سعود رحمه الله‘‘ للشّيخ سليمان بن سحمان، خ.([3])*

*18- ’’الفوائد المنتخبات في شرح أخصر المختصرات‘‘ لابن جامع النّجدي رحمه الله (م 1240هـ)، خ؛ و قد حقّقه ـ بالاشتراك ـ لنيل درجة الدكتوراه في الفقه المقارن، بإشراف سماحة المفتي العام الشّيخ عبد العزيز آل الشّيخ حفظه الله و أمدَّ في عمره على طاعته، و كان عمل الشّيخ عبد السّلام رحمه الله من أوّل الكتاب إلى آخر باب الهبة.*

*19-’’الفواكه العذاب في الردِّ على من لم يحكِّم السنّة و الكتاب‘‘ للشّيخ حمد بن ناصر آل معمّر رحمه الله (م 1225هـ).* 

*20- ’’كشف الشّبهتين‘‘ للشّيخ سليمان بن سحمان رحمه الله.*

*21- ’’مناصحة الإمام وهب بن مُنبِّه لرجلٍ تأثَّر بمذهب الخوارج‘‘.*

*22- ’’منهاج أهل الحقِّ و الإتِّباع في مخالفة أهل الجهل و الابتداع‘‘ للشّيخ سليمان بن سحمان رحمه الله.*

*23-’’النُّبذة الشَّريفة النّفيسة في الردِّ على القبوريِّين‘‘ للشيخ حمد بن ناصر آل معمّر رحمه الله.*

*24- ’’نصيحة مختصرة في الحثِّ على التمسُّك بالدين و التّحذير من المدارس الأجنبيّة‘‘ للشّيخ عبد الرحمن السّعدي رحمه الله.*
*25-’’نصيحة مهمّة في ثلاث قضايا‘‘ لمجموعة من علماء الدّعوة؛ و هم: الشّيخ سعد بن حمد بن عتيق (م 1349هـ)، و الشّيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشّيخ، و الشّيخ عمر بن محمد بن سليم (م 1362هـ)، و الشّيخ محمد بن عبد اللطيف آل الشّيخ (م1367هـ)، و الشّيخ عبد الله بن عبد العزيز العنقري (م 1373هـ).* 

*قال الأخ هاني الحارثي وفّقه الله: (( و هناك كتبٌ أخرى قام الشّيخ رحمه الله بتحقيقها و لكنّها لم تُطبع، و لقد كان الشّيخ عبد السّلام حريصاً على نشر الكتب العلميّة عموماً، و كتب علماء الدّعوة خصوصاً، و كان ربّما صوّر المخطوطات أو سعى في تحصيلها لمن يقوم بتحقيقها، و قد أحصيت أكثر من ثلاثين ـ ما بين كتابٍ و رسالةٍ ـ يذكر محقّقوها أنّهم استفادوا بعض النّسخ في تحقيقهم من مكتبة الشّيخ رحمه الله، أو أنّه سعى لهم في تحصيله )) اهـ.*[1] ’’التعالم‘‘ (ص 77- المجموعة العلمية).

[2] مخطوط ذكره الشيخ في مقدمته على ’’سؤال و جواب في أهمِّ المهمَّات‘‘ (ص5).

[3] ذكره الشيخ في مقدمته على ’’رد على جريدة القِبلة‘‘ (ص 21).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*المقالات و المقدِّمات:*
*و هذا باب يصعب عليَّ تتبُّعه؛ لأنّني لستُ ممّن يتابعون الجرائد و المجلاّت السعوديّة، لا زهداً فيها؛ و لكنّها لا تصل إلى الجزائر، و إن وصل منها شيءٌ فلا يصل بانتظامٍ، و الحمد لله على كلّ حالٍ.*

*و المقالات متعدّدةٌ و لا ريب، و لو جمعت في كتابٍ لكان في ذلك أكبر الإفادة لطلاّب العلم، فممّا وقفتُ عليه ـ أو ممّا وقفتُ على إشارةٍ إليه ـ:*

*1-’’الأمن مُهمّة من؟‘‘ نُشر في مجلّة (السّلفيّة) السعودية، العدد السادس.*

*2- ’’ابن العلقمي.. صورة مشوهة في التاريخ الإسلامي‘‘، نشر في جريدة (المسلمون)، العدد (605)([1]).*

*3-’’الشّيخ محمّد بن عبد الوهاب يُحاربهم..فكيف يُنسب إلى مُعتقداتهم؟‘‘، و هو مقالٌ منهجيٌّ رائع ، نُشر بجريدة (الرياض) السعودية، العدد(12761)، بتاريخ (29ربيع الأول 1425هـ).*

*4- ’’مقال عن عوائق طلب العلم‘‘، نُشر في مجلّة (المجاهد) الأفغانية عام (1409هـ)([2]).*

*5- ’’ما يقوم به رجال الأمن في هذه الأيام في بلاد الحرمين الشريفين جهاد في سبيل الله‘‘، نشر في جريدة (الرياض) بتاريخ (5/09/2003م).*

*6-’’مظاهر الغلو في الاعتقاد والعمل والحكم على الناس‘‘، و هو بحث مختصر مقدّم ضمن بحوث (ندوة أثر القرآن الكريم في تحقيق الوسطية ودفع الغلو)، ثم نشر في (شبكة سحاب السلفية) بتاريخ (21/12/2006م).*

*7- ’’لا أعنف من قال شيئا له وجه و إن خالفناه‘‘([3]).*

*8- ’’تصدر الجهال‘‘([4]).*

*9- مقدِّمة على رسالة ’’ماذا ينقمون من ابن باز رحمه الله‘‘ للشيخ د. خالد العنبري وفَّقه الله و سدَّده (ص7-8).*[1] أشار إليه الشيخ في كتابه ’’ الأمر بلزوم جماعة المسلمين‘‘ (ص27).

[2] كما في رسالة ’’عوائق الطّلب‘‘(ص5 ـ ط.مكتبة الرّشد بالرياض).

[3] منشور على موقع الشيخ رحمه الله.

[4] منشور على موقع الشيخ رحمه الله.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الدّروس و المحاضرات المسجلّة:*
*و هي كثيرةٌ و متنوِّعة و لله الحمد، يظهر من خلالها تمكُّن الشّيخ عبد السّلام رحمه الله من العلوم الشرعيّة، و هي ما بين محاضرات، و خطب جمعةٍ، و دروسٍ علميّةٍ، فمنها:*

*1- ’’اتّقوا الله‘‘.*

*2- ’’أثر إقامة الحدود، خطر أذيّة المؤمنين‘‘.*

*3- ’’أثر الأمر بالمعروف و النّهيّ عن المنكر‘‘.*

*4- ’’احترام العلماء و مكانتهم في الدِّين‘‘.*

*5-’’أسباب فساد القلوب، فضل البنات‘‘.*

*6-’’أسباب محبّة الله للعبد‘‘.*

*7- ’’الاستعداد لعامٍ جديدٍ‘‘.*

*8- ’’أصول الدّعوة السَّلفيّة‘‘.*

*9- ’’الافتراء على المؤمنين، اليَمين الغموس، وجوب محبّة الرّسول (صلّى الله عليه و سلّم)‘‘.* 

*10- ’’الأمر بلزوم الجماعة‘‘.*

*11- ’’تذكير الرِّجال بفتنة الدّجّال، شذى الورود فيما يُسنُّ فعله للمولود‘‘.*

*12- ’’تصنيف النّاس‘‘.*

*13- ’’التوسّل: أنواعه و أحكامه‘‘مع تعليق الإمام ابن باز رحمه الله.*

*14-’’جرح الجرح و التّعديل‘‘.*

*15-’’حاجة الأمّة لأهل العلم‘‘.*

*16- ’’حاجتنا إلى العمل‘‘.*

*17- ’’حب الوطن من الإيمان‘‘.*

*18-’’حتّى لا تستعمرنا الحزبيّة‘‘.*

*19- ’’حسن الخلق، المسح على الخفَّين، إلى الشّباب، نعمة الأمن و الاستقرار، القول على الله بغير علمٍ، فضل شهر رمضان‘‘.*

*20- ’’حكم الاستهزاء بالمؤمنين‘‘([1]).*

*21-’’الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله‘‘.*

*22-’’الخشوع في الصّلاة‘‘.*

*23-’’خطر أذيّة المؤمنين، حرمة القول على الله بغير علم‘‘.*

*24-’’ذمّ الإرجاء و التّحذير من المرجئة‘‘*

*25-’’السّلفيّون و الولاة‘‘([2]).*

*26-’’السنة و البدعة و أثرهما على الأمة‘‘.*

*27-’’شرح الأصول الستة‘‘.*

*28-’’شروط الصّلاة، أحكام الطّلاق، فضل قراءة القرآن، حقوق الجار‘‘.*

*29-’’الصّبر، الخشوع في الصَّلاة، إفشاء السّلام، من أحكام الحجّ‘‘.*

*30-’’عقيدة أهل السنّة و الجماعة‘‘([3])؛ بتعليق سماحة الإمام ابن باز رحمه الله.*

*31-’’فتنة المسيح الدّجّال‘‘.*

*32-’’فضل أصحاب النّبيّ (صلّى عليه و سلّم)، قصَّة الثّلاثة نفرٍ، غنائم الشّتاء، التّفجير‘‘.*

*33-’’فضل عشر ذي الحجّة، أحكام العيد، وجوب السّمع و الطّاعة والتّحذير من مفارقة الجماعة، تحذير المسلمين من الغلوِّ في الدِّين‘‘.*

*34-’’مسائل في المنهج ‘‘.*

*35- ’’مقدمة في علم الفقه‘‘.*

*36-’’منهج أهل السُّنَّة في الردِّ على أهل البدع‘‘.*

*37- ’’من هم العلماء؟‘‘.*

*38-’’المورد الصباب في المحرَّم من الثِّياب، تبصير الأولياء بفضل الدّعاء‘‘.*

*39- ’’نصائح و توجيهات لشباب الدّعوة السلفيّة‘‘.*

*40- ’’نظرات في سيرة أئمَّة الدّعوة‘‘.*

*41- ’’نظرة شرعيّة لتنظيم القاعدة‘‘؛ و هي محاضرة ألقاها في أحد مساجد الكويت.*

*42- ’’نعمة الأمن‘‘.*

*43-’’النِّكاح‘‘.*

*44- ’’هل الكفر بالتّكذيب فقط؟، السّلفيّون و المذاهب‘‘.*

*45- ’’هُمُ العدوّ فاحذرهم‘‘.*

*46- ’’واجب المسلم تجاه أخطاء إخوانه‘‘.*

*47- ’’وداع عامٍ و استقبال عامٍ‘‘.*

*هذا ما وقفت عليه في فهرس تسجيلات ابن رجب بالمدينة النبوية حرسها الله مع بعض الزِّيادات، و أشرطة الشّيخ عبد السّلام رحمه الله متوفِّرةٌ في جميع التّسجيلات السّلفيّة كما هو معلومٌ.*

*و دروس الشّيخ رحمه الله كثيرةٌ؛ لا تنحصر فيما ذُكر هنا؛ مثل شرحه لأبوابٍ من ’’بلوغ المرام‘‘، و شرحه لرسالته’’المُع  تقد الصّحيح‘‘، و غير هذا مما سُجِّل ـ أو لم يُسجَّل ـ في دوراتٍ علميّة عدّة، داخل المملكة و خارجها.*

*قال الشيخ السدحان: (( وأيضا يجب أن تعرف أن له نشاطا خارج المملكة في الكويت وأعرف أن له مستمعين كثر يتابعون أشرطته ويقرؤون كتبه ويرددون اسمه على ألسنتهم من كثرة ما يبلغهم من محاضرات وندوات وكلمات ومشاركات في مؤتمرات وغيرها ناهيك عن اللقاءات التلفزيونية والإذاعية والصحفية )).*[1] ذكرها في مقدمة رسالته ’’القول المبين في حكم الاستهزاء بالمؤمنين‘‘(ص3).

[2] و هو أصل كتابه الماتع ’’معاملة الحكام‘‘.

[3] ثمّ طُبعت هذه المحاضرة بعنوان ’’المعتقد الصحيح الذي يجب على المسلم اعتقاده‘‘.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*الشّيخ عبد السّلام رحمه الله شاعراً:*

*قال الأخ هاني الحارثي وفّقه الله: (( و الشّيخ عبد السّلام رحمه الله شاعرٌ مُجيدٌ، قصائده في الذُّروة، و في غاية من الرِّقة، و له مساجلاتٌ شعريّة، و شعره يدلُّ على فطريّة هذه الموهبة، و أنّه لم يَكن يتكلَّف كتابته، و كان شعره في أسماره، ومحدوداً بأصدقائه و أحبابه، لو قُدِّر أن تجمع لجاءت في مجلّدٍ لطيفٍ يسّر الله لها من يجمعها )).*

*و قال الشيخ عبد الحميد بن أحمد العربي الجزائري حفظه الله: (( والأمر الخفي في الشيخ عبد السلام أسكنه الله دار السلام قرضه للشعر، فكان رحمه الله شاعراً بارعاً ومتقناً، وقد أتحفني يوماً بشطر قصيدة مدح فيها سيارة أحد الأصدقاء خرج معهم في رحلة، فقال لي الشيخ رحمه الله: فلما علم صاحب السيارة أنني قلت في سيارته شعراً، قال: والله ما أبيعها حتى أموت، فقال الشيخ عبد السلام: لقد مات والسيارة في بيته واقفة لم يبعها )).*

*و هنا قد يتساءل القارىء الكريم؛ كيف لمثل الشّيخ رحمه الله أن يجمع بين ضلوعه في علوم الشّرع، و قوله الشِّعر و الإجادة فيه ؟ ، و الشّيخ عبد السّلام رحمه الله لم يكن بدعاً في هذا عمّن سبقه من العلماء؛ ممّن جمع بين التبحّر في العلم الشّرعيّ، و بين ارتجال الشِّعر، و ما أمر الشّيخ العلاّمة عبد الرحمن بن سعدي رحمه الله عنّا ببعيد، ثمّ إنّ الشّيخ رحمه الله لم ينصرف إلى الشِّعر و الأدب انصرافاً تاماًّ، بل كان جُلّ اهتمامه بالعلم، و بتأصيل المسائل الشرعيّة، و ما كان الشّعر له إلاّ في منزلة المُلَح، الّتي يحمض بها بين الفَينة و الأخرى؛ الشُّداة من طلبة العلم.*

*فالعلم منه عُقدٌ و منه مُلحٌ؛ فمن استفرغ جهده و وقته في عُقد العلم، فما يلبث أن ينقطع عن الطّلب؛ و يكون كالمُنبتِّ لا أرضاً قطع و لا ظهراً أبقى، و طريقة أهل العلم ـ من قديم ـ أن يجعلوا جُلَّ اهتمامهم و جهدهم في تحصيل العُقد، و أمّا المُلح فهي عندهم وسيلةٌ لإجمام للنّفس؛ ترويحاً عنها، و تنشيطاً لها في طلب العلم، و طالب العلم لا يَثبت في طلبه حتى يُجِمَّ نفسه بمُلحٍ من الشِّعر و الأدب، و هذا بعد تركيز أكبر الجُهد، و جُلَّ الوقت في تحصيل العُقد من العلم الشّرعيّ، و الميزان في هذا؛ طريقة السّلف الصّالح في طلبهم للعلم، و الله أعلم.*

*قال الشيخ العلامة عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي رحمه الله: (( فالذي لا ينبغي كون الإنسان يتصدّر لعمل الشعر، و يأخذ جزءاً كبيراً من وقته و قلبه، أمّا إذا عرض له أحياناً البيتان و الثلاثة و نحوهما في بعض المواضيع الحسنة أو المباحة؛ فلا محذور في ذلك، و ما زال أهل العلم على هذا، و الذم لا يتناول هذا ))([1]).*

*و الناظر في مؤلفات الشيخ عبد السلام رحمه الله يجد بعض الاهتمام بالشعر، و بشعر العلماء خاصة، من ذلكم:*

*1-’’الأبيات الأدبيّة الحاصرة‘‘.*

*2-’’الأبيات العلميّة الحاصرة‘‘.*

*3-’’إبطال نسبة الدِّيوان المنسوب إلى شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميّة‘‘.*

*4-’’الصّفحات النّاضرة في الأبيات الحاصرة‘‘.*

*5-’’الصَّحيح من النَّظم الفصيح‘‘.*

*6-’’مجموع شعر شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميّة‘‘.*

*و حتّى نقترب أكثر من صورة الشّيخ رحمه الله شاعراً، أنقل ما وجدته من مقطوعاتٍ شعريّةٍ رائقةٍ، و أبياتٍ أدبيَّة فائقةٍ، و هي ـ في الحقيقة ـ تعكس نفسيّة حبّ العلم الشّرعيّ، و الجدِّ و الاجتهاد فيه لدى الشّيخ رحمه الله، و الشّعر الصادق هو الّذي يصوِّر ما في النّفس من مشاعر و أحاسيس، و الشَّاعر المُجيد هو الّذي يُعبِّر بصدقٍ عمّا يدور في نفسه من عواطف و أفكارٍ، و إلاّ كان مُجرَّد رَصٍّ للكلمات على وفق الأوزان الشِّعريّة، بعيداً كلّ البُعد عن اللُّغة الشّاعريّة، فإذا كان شاعرنا من طلبة العلم الشّادين، و من الفقهاء المُبرِّزين؛ فلا غَروَ أن يكون شعره قريباً كلَّ القُرب من العلم و العلماء، و كما قيل: (كلُّ إناءٍ بما فيه ينضح).*

*فممّا قال الشّيخ عبد السّلام رحمه الله شعراً:*

*(أ)*

*حُبُّ مجالسَ العلم([2])*

*إليكمْ يَرفَعُ المَأْسُورُ شكوى رجاءَ المَنِّ أو أَخذِ الفِداءِ*
*فقد غَلَّتْ مَباسِمُكُمْ يَدَيْه إلى الأذْقَانِ مِنْ بَعدِ العَلاءِ*
*وقد أضحى صريعاً في هواكم قَعِيدَ البَيتِ من حَرِّ التنائي*
*بَرَاهُ الشَّوقُ والهِجرانُ مِنكُم وأَدمَى قَلْبَهُ طُولُ العَنَاءِ*
*فَسَلِّ القَلبَ عنهم في رياضٍ تُحِلُّ العَبدَ أطْباقَ السَّماءِ*
*وتَسْمُو بالوضِيع إلى المَعَالي وتكسو العري أثوابَ السَّناءِ*
*وتَبْني للفتى ذكراً مشيداً وتحيي رَسمَهُ طُولَ البَقاءِ*
*رياضٌ بالمعارف قد تَبَاهَتْ وفاق جَمَالُها جِيدَ الظِّباءِ*
*إذا ما حَلَّها العُشَّاقُ يَوماً تولى عنهم عِشْقُ النِّساءِ*
*وقد كانوا قديماً في قُيودٍ يَذِلُّ لفَكِّها شُوسُ الدَّهَاءِ*
*تَحَلَّتْ بالشُّيُوخِ إذا تَبَدَّوا أناروا الكَونَ من شَرَفِ الضِّياءِ*
*شُيوخٌ بالمعارفِ قد تَغَذَّوا وسِيطَ الحِلمُ في مجْرى الدِّماءِ*
*لهم في العلمِ صَولاتٌ وسَبْقٌ وفي الأفعالِ جِدٌّ في خَفَاءِ*
*وفيها الطَّالبونَ إذا غَشَوها أثاروا المِسْكَ من حُسنِ البَهاءِ*
*تراهم نَحوها يَسْعَونَ جَهْداً رجاءَ المَنِّ أو أَخْذِ الفِدَاءِ.*

* (ب)*

*حنينٌ لأيَّام الدِّراسة([3])*

*واهاً لأيَّام الدِّراسةِ إِنَّها تَكسُو الفُؤَادَ سَعادَةً و تُنَفِّسُ*
*و المرءُ في زَمَنِ الصِّبَا مُتَوَثِّبٌ خيلاً تُغِيرُ على الخَيَالِ و تَنْهَسُ*
*حتّى إذا بَلَغَ المَدَى و تكشَّفَتْ أَحلاَمُهُ عن سَوءةٍ لا تُحبَسُ*
*وَجَدَ المَعِيشةَ صَعْبَةً لا تُقْتَنَى بِالأُمْنِيَاتِ و لا الزَّمانُ يُؤَنِّسُ*
*فاخْتَرْ لنَفْسِكَ غيرَ أَوْدِيَةِ المُنَى فالعَطْبُ في وادي المُنى يَتَرَأَّسُ.*

* (ج)* 

*قصيدة في مدح الشَّيخ الفاضل محمَّد بن هادي المدخلي ([4])*

*أبا أنسٍ لي إليك حنينُ أنت الصفيُّ على الوفاء أمينُ*
*فيك المعالي يُستضاء بنورها أخلاق صدقٍ كُلُّهنَّ يمينُ*
*ليثٌ و ربِّي لا يَرُوم لقاءه أحزاب سوءٍ من لهم ممنونُ؟*
*هو أهلها في كل سُنّي له طوق الفضائل عدُّهن مِئينُ*
*أنسيت في (الحرب الخليج)مواقفاً من بعضهن صخور نجد تلينُ*
*فلَّ الجموع و هدّ أركان الهوى سيف الشريعة في يديه سخينُ*
*علمٌ و قوّةُ منطقٍ و جراءةٍ في الحقِّ و الله العليّ مُعينُ*
*حُججٌ له رئي العِدا من دُونها يتساقطون كؤوسها غِسلينُ*
*قالوا:الدُّعاة يسبُّ قلنا:هاتموا حُججاً فأمَّا نقدهُ فمَتينُ*
*هل كان يوماً ردُّ أهل العلم يُد عى سُبّةً لا و الجنون فنونُ*
*أم كان نصرُ وُلاتنا جُرماً فذا قول الشقيّ و إنّه لخَؤونُ*
*نَصرُ الوُلاةِ إلى الإله مُحبَّبٌ إِكرامُهم فضلٌ و ما هو دونُ*
*لهم الفضائل في الكتاب و سنَّةٍ و لهم سيوف حدُّها مسنونُ*
*ظِلُّ الرَّحيم بأرضِه لعباده حِصنٌ من الفِتن العِظام حَصينُ*
*إنَّا إذا جَهِلَ العَدوُّ صِراطنا (قومٌ بِحبِّ المُنعِمِينَ نَدينُ)*
*من كان يغمزهُ بصدقِ وَلائه فهو الغَويُّ و دينُه مطعونُ*
*زاحوا أزاحهم الإله بفضلهِ عن ذي الفِرى و أتوا بما هو هونُ*
*قالوا:أُصيبَ بظهره و أصابه سِحرٌ و ذا نقمُ العزيز هتونُ*
*تعسوا فإن مُصابه و بَلاءه قدرٌ شفاء الله منه قَمينُ*
*أو ما دَرَوْا أن المصائب مِنْحَةً للمؤمنين فأجرهم مَضمونُ*
*و أَشدُّهم صِدقاً يَنالُ من الأذى أضعافَ ما يَلقى الضَّعيف الهونُ*
*و إذا المُوَحِّدُ لم يُصَبْ يَنْتَابُهُ شكٌّ أفيّ من النِّفاق دَفينُ؟*
*عجباً فهل في النَّاس مثلهموا يَرى عَيْبَ الخلائِق بالمصائِب دينُ*
*لا و النَّصارى و اليهود خلافُهم و المشركون فأيْنَ أيْنَ الدِّينُ؟*
*رِقُّ التَّحزُّب لا يفارقهم و ر قُّ العُنصريّة للقطيع مهينُ*
*فانهض أبا أنس عليك مُهابةٌ تطأُ الجبال ثوابكَ التَّمكينُ*
*فَلَكَمْ قَطَعْتَ مَفاوِزاً أهوالهُا تَزَعُ الفُؤادَ فللقَويّ أنينُ*
*أيدي الأحبّة بالدُّعاء مُلِّحةٌ (سُمع الدُّعاء و شُفّع التَّأمينُ)*
*فالحمد لله الَّذي قَدْ سَرَّنَا بشِفَائِه فهو اللَّطيف مَنونُ*
*بشِفائِك ابتَسَمَتْ قلوبُ أَحِبَّةٍ مِنَّا و خَابَت للعَدُوِّ ظُنونُ.*

*والشَّيخ الفاضل د. مُحمَّد بن هادي المدخلي حفظه الله من طلبة العلم الكبار، ومن مشايخ المدينة الأخيار، وهو مِمَّن يُحبُّهم كلّ مُتَّبعٍ للآثار، ولولا علمي بكراهيّته للمدح وهوأهلٌ لذلك وزيادة لأطلقت العنان لقلمي في ذكر فضائله، وعد شمائله، و هو كثيراً ما يُردِّدُ حفظه الله أبياتاً مشهورةً من قصيدةٍ لشيخ مشايخه الشَّيخ العلاّمة حافظ الحكمي رحمه الله، جاء فيها:*
*.............................. أمَّا المديح فمالي حاجةً فيهِ*
*ولستُ أرضاهُ في سِرٍّ ولا عَلنٍ ولستُ أُصغي إلى من قام يُنشيهِ*
*إذْ يُورثُ العبد إعجاباً بسيرَتِه وما جَناهُ من الزلاَّت يُنسِيهِ*
*ما لي وللمدح والأملاكُ قد كَتَبُوا سَعْيِ جميعاً وربُّ العرشِ مُحصِيهِ*
*ولستُ أدري بما هم فيه قد سَطَروا وما أنا في مقام الحشر لاقيهِ*
*وما مضى لستُ أدري ما عملتُ به وما بقي أيّ شيء صانعٌ فيهِ*
*وما اغتراري بأهل الأرض لو مدحوا وفي السماوات ذكري لستُ أدريهِ*
*إيَّاكموا أنْ تُعيدوا مثلها أبداً فاستقبل النُّصحَ مِنِّي حيثُ أُمليهِ*

*فجزاه الله خيراً على خُلقه الرَّفيع وأدبهِ العالي، ووفَّقه الله إلى المعالي.*


[1] ’’الأجوبة النافعة‘‘ (ص66).

[2] ’’عوائق الطَّلب‘‘(ص15-17).

[3] المصدر السَّابق(ص74).

[4] ’’عقيدة أهل الإسلام فيما يجب للإمام‘‘(ص15).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*وفاته رحمه الله:*

*قال الشاعر:* 

*متى يمتْ عالمٌ منها يمتْ طرفْ و إنْ أبى عاد في أكنافها التَّلفْ*
*الأرض تحيا إذا ما عاش عالمُها كالأرض تحيا إذا ما الغَيْثُ حلَّ بِها([1])*

*تُوفيّ الشّيخ عبد السّلام بن برجس رحمه الله مساء يوم الجمعة (12صفر1425هـ)، و هذا في حادث سيارةٍ إثر ارتطامه بأحد الجمال السائمة في طريق عودته إلى الرياض قادماً إليها من الإحساء؛ حيث كان قد ألقى فيها محاضرة، و قد شهد من قام بمحاولة إسعافه أن آخر كلامه كان(لا إله إلا الله) فرحمه الله رحمةً واسعةً.*

*و كان عُمره حين وفاته رحمه الله (38)سنة، و إلى هذا أشار الشّيخ علي الحلبي سدّده الله في مرثيّته بقوله:*

*تِلكم عقودٌ أربعٌ لم تكتملْ عدد السنين إلى ملا أكفانهِ*

*و صليت عليه صلاة الجنازة في مسجد الإمام تركي (الدِّيرة سابقاً) بعد عصر يوم السّبت و كان إمام الصّلاة شيخه سماحة الشّيخ المفتي العام عبد العزيز آل الشّيخ حفظه الله، و قد دُفن بمقبرة العود بالرياض، و حضر جنازته الجمُّ الغفير من النّاس، و على رأسهم العلماء و طلبة العلم.*

*و أقام كذلك الشّيخ أحمد بن يحيى النّجمي حفظه الله صلاة الغائب عليه بعد صلاة العشاء لما للشّيخ عبد السلام رحمه الله من المكانةٍ و المنزلةٍ عند الشّيخ النّجمي حفظه الله.* 
*و قد اجتمع للشّيخ رحمه الله أكثر من علامةٍ من علامات حسن الخاتمة ـ و لله الحمد و المنِّة ـ و يكفي أنّه مات على الإسلام و السّنّة، قال الإمام عون بن عبد الله رحمه الله: (( من مات على الإسلام و السّنّة؛ فله بشيرٌ بكلِّ خيرٍ ))، و قال الإمام الفضيل بن عياض رحمه الله: (( طوبى لمن مات على الإسلام و السّنّة ))، نحسبه كذلك و الله حسيبه و لا نزكِّي على الله أحداً.*

*قال الشيخ السدحان: (( أحد المشايخ الفضلاء رأى الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله قد رفع عبد السلام على يديه، فأولت بأن الرجل ارتفع بالسنة وأنه يرجى له حسن الخاتمة وأن تكون عاقبته حميدة )).*

*و قال الشيخ موس آل عبد العزيز سدده المولى:(( من أجمل الرؤى له قبل موته: أن الإمام ابن باز حمله بين يديه وتأويلها غير موته، أنه من مدرسته وسند متصل به، فلا يدعي أحد أنه تابع له، بل هو درع من دروع الدعوة التي ذب عنها شبهات التكفير وفقه العبَّاد، بعد موت إمام الدعوة المعاصر ابن باز رحم الله الجميع وهذا ما يفسر منهجه في الدعوة آنف الذكر، مات رحمه الله في يوم الجمعة عندما كان عائداً من سفره إلى الإحساء في حادث سير أودى بحياته، بعد محاضرة له هناك، وكل هذه الإشارات ـ إن شاء الله ـ علامات لحسن خاتمته، وصفت هذه النفحة من حياته وشخصه ـ الكريم ـ كما ـ أحسبه ولا أزكي على الله أحداً ـ وفاءً لمنهج الدعوة أولاً، ثم ثانياً: لأنني كنت آخر سطور في حياته فدار بيننا أحاديث في هموم الدعوة قبل موته بساعة من الزمن تزيد أو تقل قليلاً، فقد كان مهتماً بالدعوة وهمومها، فهي شغله الشاغل حتى آخر ساعة من حياته، نسأل الله أن يأجرنا في مصيبتنا ويخلف للمسلمين خيراً منه، وان ينزل عليه شآبيب رحمته، وان يرفع درجاته في عليين، و ألا يحرمنا أجره ولا يفتنَّا بعده، وصلى الله وبارك على نبينا محمد وآله وسلم، والحمد لله الهادي إلى سواء السبيل)).*[1] ذكره الشّيخ عبد السّلام رحمه الله في شريط ’’من هم العلماء؟‘‘(الو  ه الأوّل).

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*ثناء أهل العلم عليه و بعض ما قيل عنه بعد وفاته رحمه الله:*

*قال الشَّاعر:*

*و إذا الكريم مَضى و ولَّى عُمره كَفل الثَّناءُ له بعُمرٍ ثانِ*

*و الشَّيخ عبد السّلام رحمه الله من كبار طلبة العلم المبرِّزين في هذا العصر، فلا عجب أن يُثني عليه كبار أهل العلم و طلبته، فكما قيل: ( لا يَعرِفُ الفضل لأهل الفضل إلا ذوو الفضل)، بل لا أَعرف سلفياًّ إلاَّ و هو يُثني عليه، و على علمه خيراً.*

*قال الأخ الفاضل هاني الحارثي وفَّقه الله: (( و الشَّيخ عبد السّلام معروفٌ لدى علماء هذه البلاد المباركة و مشايخها، يشهد لهذا كثرة العلماء و المشايخ الذين حضروا للصَّلاة عليه، و لقد سمعتُ عدداً من المشايخ و الفضلاء يقول: (لقد فاق علم الشَّيخ عبد السّلام سِنَّه)، و لقد قيل: (لو عُمِّر لكان آيةً)، و لقد رأيت الكثير من العلماء و طلاّب العلم متأثِّرين من فَقْدِه، فلقد كان مدافعاً عن السّنّة، منافحاً عنها بنفسه و قلمه و ماله ))، وذكر كذلك أن الشيخ فقيه الزمان محمّد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله كان يُجلِّه كثيراً، فرحمهما الله جميعاً و غفرَ لهُما و لنا معهما، آمين.*

*و قال الشيخ عبد العزيز السدحان: (( ولقد أقام عند الشيخ ابن عثيمين فترة ليست بالطويلة لكن كان يتردد عليه باستمرار، وكان الشيخ محمد يعرفه ويحبه كما أخبرني بنفسه ومعجب به وأثنى عليه بحضوري وفي صغره )).*

*و كذلك الشَّيخ العلاّمة أحمد بن يحيي النّجميّ حفظه الله ممَّن يُثني عليه خيراً، و ما كان منه حين بلغه خبر وفاة الشَّيخ رحمه الله إلاّ أن أقام صلاة الغائب عليه؛ و هذا ـ و لا ريب ـ دليلٌ واضحٌ و صريحٌ على المكانة الرَّفيعة، و المنزلة العالية، التي كان يتبوؤُّها رحمه الله لدى الشَّيخ أحمد النّجمي حفظه الله؛ كيف لا و هو أحدُ تلاميذه؟ بل كان آخر شيخٍ يقرأ عليه الشّيخ عبد السّلام قبل وفاته رحمه الله.*

*و ممّا وقفتُ عليه في هذا الباب؛ جوابٌ للشّيخ العلاّمة صالح الفوزان حفظه الله؛ عن سؤال وُجِّه لمعالِيه بعد وفاة الشّيخ عبد السّلام رحمه الله، قال فيه: (( الشّيخ عبد السّلام بن برجس رحمه الله رجلٌ معروفٌ للجميع بأنّه عالمٌ، و داعيةٌ إلى الله عز و جل، و ناصحٌ في مؤلَّفاته، و رسائله، و بيانه للحقّ، و معروفٌ مكانه؛ و الذي يُشكِّك فيه؛ يُشكِّك في الصَّحابة، يُشكِّك في أهل العلم من قبله، فلا يُلتَفَت إلى هؤلاء، لا يُلتفت إلى هؤلاء، هؤلاء ما يَسلَم منهم أحد؛ يُشكِّكون حتّى في الصَّحابة و حتّى في الأئمَّة و حتّى في أهل الخير، ولا يخلو زمانٌ منْ مثلِ هؤلاء، لكن ـ و الحمد لله ـ لا يَضرُّون إلاّ أنفسهم و ما يَشعرُون )).*

*و صدق الشَّاعر حين قال:*

*إذا قالت حذامِ فصدِّقوها فالقول ما قالت حذامِ*

*و قال الشّيخ الفوزان حفظه الله أيضاً في تقديمه لرسالة ’’إيقاف النّبيل‘‘(ص4): ((..فقد اطَّلعت على الرِّسالة القيِّمة التي ألَّفها فضيلة الشَّيخ عبد السّلام بن برجس بن ناصر آل عبد الكريم بعنوان ’’إيقاف النّبيل على حكم التّمثيل‘‘...))، ثمّ قال حفظه الله و نَفعَ به (ص4-5): (( و أخيراً أقول: جزى الله أخانا عبد السّلام خيراً على ما قام به من هذا الإسهام العلميّ الجيِّد، و نرجو أن يُوفِّقه الله إلى إسهاماتٍ أخرى في بيان الحقِّ، و ردِّ الباطل، و نشر العلم النَّافع...)).*

*و قال الشّيخ ربيع بن هادي حفظه الله و عافاه في تقديمه للرِّسالة نفسها(ص6): ((..فقد اطلعت على البحث العلميِّ القيِّم، الذي نَشط له الشَّاب الفاضل، الغَيُور على دينه، الشّيخ عبد السّلام بن برجس بن ناصر آل عبد الكريم؛ الذي سمّاه بـ:’’إيقاف النّبيل على حكم التّمثيل‘‘، فسرّني حُسن عرضه، و طريقة استدلاله، و إِشراقة عباراته، و قُوّة حجّته في إقامة الحقِّ، و دحض الباطل ))، ثمّ قال عافاه الله (ص10): (( و أخيراً أقول:لقد أجاد الشّيخ عبد السّلام و أفاد و قدّم أقصى ما يملكه النّاصح المُخلص لأمّة يتلاعب بعقولها أهل الأهواء.. )).*

*و وصفه معالي الشّيخ العلاّمة المتفنِّن صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ حفظه الله في محاضرةٍِ له بعنوان ’’سيرة الإمام محمّد بن إبراهيم‘‘بقوله  : ( الشّيخ الأخ طالب العلم المُوفَّق عبد السّلام بن برجس آل عبد الكريم ).*

*و كتب رئيس (مركز الإمام الألباني) الشّيخ الفاضل سليم بن عيد الهلالي حفظه الله تحت عنوان (الشّيخ عبد السّلام بن برجس آل عبد الكريم...في ذمَّة الله)؛ فقال: (( يَحتسبُ (مركز الإمام الألباني للدراسات المنهجية و البحوث العلمية) الأخ في الله الدّكتور الشّيخ عبد السّلام بن برجس آل عبد الكريم، الذي توفّاه الله تعالى في حادث سيرٍ مُؤسفٍ هذه الليلة (12صفر1425هـ).*
*نرجو من الله أن يتغمَّده برحمته، و يرفع درجته في الجنّة، و يُلهم أهله و تلاميذه و مُحبِّيه الصَّبر و السِّلوان، اللّهم آجرنا في مُصيبتنا، و اخلفُنا خيراً منها ))اهـ.*

*و كتب الشّيخ الفاضل علي بن حسن الحلبي الأثري حفظه الله تحت عنوان ’’رحم الله عبد السّلام...من دعاة السّنّة و منهج السّلف في الإسلام‘‘؛ فقال:*

*((عندما يموت لنا صديقٌ: نحزن، و نأسى، و نأسف، و نتأثَّر بفقده ـ جداًّ ـ...*
*فكيف إذا كان هذا الصديقُ صدوقاً، وفياًّ، محباًّ، ودوداً ؟*
*فكيف إذا كان هذا الصديقُ سنِّياًّ، سلفياًّ، أثرياًّ، داعية سُنَّةٍ و توحيد، راداًّ على أهل الانحراف و البدع و الغُلُوِّ ؟*
*فكيف ـ كيف ـ إذا كان هذا الصديق عالماً فاضلاً، شيخاً واثقاً، و عَلَماً بارزاً ؟*
*...إنَّ هذا ـ كلّه ـ و الله ـ لسببٌ أَجلَّ في أن يتضاعف الحزن، و يعظُم الأسى، و يشتدَّ الأسف، و يزداد التأثُّر.. و بخاصَّةٍ في زمنٍ عسرٍ؛ كثر فيه المطلوب، و قَلَّ المساعد و المعين، و لا ناصر إلا الله.*
*و الله؛ إن حاجتنا لأمثال من هذا حاله:كبيرةٌ، لأنَّه واضحُ الفِكْر، بَيِّن التّوجّه، ثاقب البصيرة، مستشرف المستقبل...*
*إنَّه أخونا الوفيّ، و صديقنا الصّفيّ، و حبيبنا النّقيّ: أبو عبد الرحمن، عبد السّلام بن برجس آل عبد الكريم تغمَّده الله برحمته، و أدخله فسيح جنَّاته، و صبَّر أهله و ذويه، و إخوانه و مُحبِّيه على مرارة فقده، و صعوبة موته...*
*إنّ العين لتدمع، و إنّ القلب ليحزن، و إنّا على فراق أبي عبد الرحمن لمحزونون...*
*و ليس لنا من سلوى نُسلِّي بها نفوسنا، و نُعزِّي بها أنفسنا أكثر ممّا ورد عن بعض أئمَّة السّلف الصّالحين؛ من آثارٍ تعين على اشتمال المصيبة و الصَّبر عليها:*
*- قال الإمام عون بن عبد الله: (مَن مات على الإسلام و السّنّة:فلهُ بشيرٌ بكلِّ خيرٍ)، ’’شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السّنّة‘‘(60).*
*-و قال الإمام الفضيل بن عِياض: (طوبى لمن ماتَ على الإسلام و السّنّة)، رواه اللالكائي (268).*
*-و قال الإمام أيّوب السّختياني: (إنَّه ليَبلُغني موت الرَّجل من أهل السّنّة: فكأنّما أفقد بعضاً من أعضائي)، رواه أبو نعيم في’’الحِلية‘‘  (9/3).*
*..نحسبهُ كذلك، و لا نُزكِّيه على الله تعالى.*
*اللهمّ ارحم عبدك عبد السّلام، و أدخله الجنّة بسلام، و ألحقنا به في صالحي عبادك في دار السّلام.*
*و السّلام....))اهـ.*

*قال الشيخ عبد العزيز السدحان حفظه الله: (( الأخ الكريم الشيخ عبد السلام بن برجس العبد الكريم رحمه الله تعالى أستطيع أن أقول قبل الكلام عنه تجتمع فيه صفات تفرقت في غيره؛ فقد آتاه الله فصاحة في اللسان وآتاه الله جودة نظم في الشعر وآتاه الله جل وعلا حسن أسلوب في الكتابة والتأليف وهذه أعرفها عنه معرفة خاصة قرأت له وسمعته وجمعتنا مجالس كثيرة، عرفته قبل ثلاث وعشرين سنة، وكنا نحضر درس الشيخ ابن جبرين، وكان العدد قليلاً جداًّ وكان أوَّل ما رأيته نشيطاً في الدرس يقوم في خدمة الشيخ عبد الله والحرص على ترتيب الدرس ولاحظت فيه همة عالية وحرصا على السؤال )).*

*و قال: (( وكان أول ما قابلته سألني عن دليل الإقعاء بين السجدتين لما رآني أفعلها وأيضا سمعت من المشايخ كالشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله تعالى يثني على عبد السلام من حيث النباهة والحفظ والخصال التي فيه اجتمعت وهي نادرة أن تجتمع في شخص واحد في هذه السن والعمر، وهي قوة الفصاحة والارتجال في خطب الجمعة والقلم السيال مع البلاغة في انتقاء الألفاظ والكلمات، زد على هذا أنه خدم كتبا كثيرة في أثناء مسيرته العلمية منها كتب محققة ومنها كتب من تأليفه رحمه الله تعالى والذي يقرأ كتبه ولا يعرفه يرى قوة سيل العبارة يقول هذا رجل قد شاب في العلم وهذا فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء.*
*هذه الصفات الحميدة التي يتحلى بها الشيخ والأخ عبد السلام غريزية أو جبلية، وزادت وقويت شوكتها لما سلك مسلك الجلوس عند أهل العلم.*
*والرجل من صغره وهو جاد في الطلب كنت أذكر وهو صغير أنه إذا حضر المجالس مع بعض المشايخ أنه هو الذي يقرأ في المجلس وأحد المشايخ يعلق من باب الفائدة وسمعت من طلابه في المعهد العالي للقضاء الذين لازموه أو درسوا عليه أنه مشهور بالعفو وأكدوا أن هذه الخصلة ما زالت باقية فيه قد قابلته رحمه الله تعالى قبل موته بأسبوعين تقريبا ببشاشته المعهودة وبتواضعه المعهود وبمحبته للخير.*
*أقول في وصيتي لوالديه بعد العزاء الشرعي: جبر الله مصابهما، عبد السلام ذهب شخصه وبقي وصفه، ذهب بدنه وبقي علمه، وبقي صوته مسجلا وبقيت كتبه وبقيت سيرته محفوظة لا شك أن موت شاب في هذا العمر وبهذه الهمة يعتبر موت جماعة من الناس وإن كان طلبة العلم يتمايزون في أشياء فهذا متميز في الشعر وهذا قصاص وهذا وعاظ وهذا خطيب، لكن الشيخ عبد السلام جمع الله له بين المنبر خطابة والمحراب حفظا وتلاوة لكتاب الله، والشعر نظما والكتابة والتأليف وهذه الأربع خصال تتفرق في كثير من طلبة العلم، فإن اجتمعت فإنه يدل على نبوغ فطري وعلى همة وحرص نسأل الله جل وعلا أن يتغمده برحمته.*
*أنا أقول صفاته صفات نبوغ طالب العلم ويظهر فيها أثر العلم في تهذيب جوانب الشخصية وقلمه ولسانه وهذا شيء مشاهد )).*

*و كتب الشيخ موسى بن عبد الله آل عبد العزيز حفظه الله و رعاه في جريدة (الرياض) تحت عنوان ’’إضاءات منهجية..نفحة نرجس من حياة الشيخ البرجس ‘‘ قائلاً: (( إنّ لله عباداً مفاتيح للخير مغاليق للشر.. كما في مسند الطيالسي (1/277) بإسناد صحيح، عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إن من الناس ناساً مفاتيح للخير، مغاليق للشر، وإن من الناس ناساً مفاتيح للشر، مغاليق للخير، فطوبى لمن كان مفاتيح الخير على يديه، وويل لمن جعل مفاتيح الشر على يديه )، ورواه ابن أبي شيبة، في مصنفه:(7/ 240)، وابن الجعد في مسنده:(1/209)، بنحو من رواية الطيالسي.. و إسنادهما صحيحان.*

*وأوَّل ما يأوَّل هذا الحديث العظيم على دعاة التوحيد والسنة، ورثة الأنبياء في الدعوة إلى الله.. و لأنَّ الداعية الموفق يكون مختاراً من الله في وقت ومكان معين لقوم (ما) فإن رسالته ميسّرة له في البلاغ والتفهم، {ولكل قوم هاد}، فالهداية قد تكون كلية أو جزئية، حسب ضرورتها.. ينالها من كتب الله له حظاً عظيماً في الدعوة.. وهذا أصل للتفريق بين الرسول والنبي والعالم والداعية.*

*قلت هذه التوطئة، من أجل الحديث عن نفحة من حياة داعية (موفق) أصاب نبأ وفاته الدعاة على منهج السلف الصالح أكثر من آلام أهله، والذي جاء فراقه في وقت كثر فيه التخبط والضلالة وظهرت فيه رؤوس الجهالة، و نحن بحاجة إلى أمثاله من أهل العلم ألا وهو صاحب الفضيلة داعية التوحيد والسنة الأخ د. عبد السلام بن برجس آل عبد الكريم، ولا نقول إلاّ ما يرضي ربنا: إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون.*

*كان درعاً من دروع هذه الدعوة المباركة، و نرجساً من الرياحين، أضاف إلى الدعوة تجديداً في أصل من أصولها المندرسة، رغم عمره القصير والمبارك.*

*لقد كان نجماً في جيله من نجوم الفقه في الدعوة ومن خواصهم، بل ومن عدول الدعاة، رفع الله ذكره في الآفاق وبين قومه، وفيه من صفات الكرم الغزيرة رغم تواضع حاله، بل فقره أمام حمل الدعوة و الإنفاق عليها ومطالبها في السفر والنشر، وسد حاجة أصحاب العوز من تلامذته، فهو كريم الضيافة لا يكاد بيته يخلو من ضيف رغم شغله في البحث العلمي والدرس.*

*لقد أنبته الله نباتاً حسناً، فمنذ بداية طلبه للعلم، ظهر منه حب الطلب، ولمعة في الذكاء، فحمل الدعوة وهو على يقين بها، وزاد في التبصر بها، له أسلوب مؤثر ـ بإذن الله ـ في الخطابة وفي الأشرطة، وكان يحمل بين ناظريه رؤية واضحة لمنهج الدعوة القويم، فاصطدم بالكثيرين الذين ينسبون إلى السلفية مفاهيم خاطئة، أو يحاولون تلفيق الدعوة ببدع التكفير والخروج والتقارب، فلم تجتله شياطين الحزبية والتعصب ولم ينقد إلى سبل الأهواء.*

*فظن المتحزبون الذين لبسوا عباءة السلفية ـ زعموا ـ أنه منهم ففاجأهم ببيان أصل من أصول الدعوة اندرس في غمرة مفاهيم (ضالة) ـ ذم فيه التكفير والخروج ـ بإسناد النص والفقه، ففارقهم وهم يتأملون فيه لسان حالهم لما يحمله من صفات لا توجد فيهم ـ وحق له أن يفارقهم ـ.*

*وظن المتعصبون للمذهبية الذين ينتسبون للسلفية أن السلفية لمذهب معين من المذاهب الأربعة أو لإقليم محدود، وأنه منهم، فصاح في وجوهم حينما ذبّ عن عالم جليل ـ طعنوا فيه ظلماً وعدواناً ـ ليس من المذهبية في شيء، وهو من عين الدعوة، بل مرجعية لها، رغم اختلاف الإقليم، وألمح شيخنا ابن باز عن رده هذا.*

*دافع عن الثوابت الحقة في الدعوة فهو من المسارعين في الرد والذبّ، وتبيان أصولها ورد الشبهات عنها، والتي تعلق بها التكفيريون ونسبوها إليها أو إلى أئمتها.*

*كان مقرباً من شيخي العصر، الإمامين: ابن باز والألباني - رحم الله الجميع - فعرفا عنه الرزانة وسمات طالب العلم وأعطياه من حسن المقابلة ما يحسده الكثير من طلبة العلم...))إلخ.* 

*و كتب الشيخ عبد الحميد العربي الجزائري قائلاً: (( لقد عرفت الشيخ الفاضل والصديق الحميم عبد السلام سلمه الله ورفع درجته في عليين عن كثب، وكان حفظه الله كلما زار دولة الإمارات جالسناه وتحاورنا معه فوالله لكان نعم الشيخ فهماً وعلماً وخلقاً، مضرسا محنكاً خبيراً بالفقه الحنبلي، ممارساً للسياسة الشرعية...)).*

*و قال مدير مركز الدَّعوة و الإرشاد بدُبي الشيخ عزيز فرحان حفظه الله تحت عنوان (وداعاً..عبد السّلام البرجس): (( لقد فجعت السّاحة العلميّة، و الدعويّة برمزٍ من رموزها، و عَلَمٍ من أعلامها، أفنى شبابه في العلم و التّعليم، و قضى عمره في الدّعوة إلى الله تعالى، في الدّاخل و الخارج، و ساهم في إثراء المكتبة العلميّة بمُصنَّفات و رسائل تعكس مدى قُوّته العلميّة، و إجادته التّصنيف و التّأليف، و هو في هذا الميدان منذ نعومة أظفاره، فلقد رزئنا بوفاة الشّيخ رحمه الله عالماً في شخصٍ، و أُمَّةً في نفسٍ، مضى إلى ربِّه يوم الجمعة الثاني عشر من صفر لعام (1425هـ) إثر حادث سيرٍ، مضى الشّيخ و المحاسن تبكيه، و المناقب تُعزَّى فيه، عرفته منذ أكثر من خمسة عشر عاماً، فلقد كان عالماً، بل موسوعةً، و مرجعاً في العلوم، و سائر الفنون، لاسيّما العقيدة الإسلاميّة، فهو فارسها، و مقدّمها، و كان ضليعاً في الفقه و أصوله، عالماً بالحديث و طرقه، محقِّقاً للمسائل، له درايةٌ فائقةٌ بالطوائف و الفرق و الجماعات، بليغاً، حَسنَ المنطق، شاعراً، كريماً، جواداً، حسن الأخلاق، مُتودّداً، مُتعاوناً، صُبوراً على الأذى، مُتواضعاً، يسعى في نفع الآخرين بجهده، و لا يتردَّد في الوقوف معهم، و الشَّفاعة لهم، و لو تَتبَّعتُ ما لَهُ رحمه الله من الخلال الحميدة، و الصِّفات الطَّيِّبة، لاستوعبت سِفراً، و في الإشارة ما يُغني عن الكَلِمِ، أسأل الله تعالى أن يتغمَّده بواسع رحمته، و أن يُلهم أهله و ذوِيه و طُلاّبه و مُحبِّيه الصَّبر و السِّلوان، إنّا لله و إنّا إليه راجعون)).*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*تأثّر الناس بوفاته:*
*قال الأخ هاني الحارثي حفظه الله:(( و لقد رأيتُ الكثير من العلماء و طلاّب العلم متأثِّرين من فَقْدِه، فلقد كان مدافعاً عن السّنّة، منافحاً عنها بنفسه و قلمه و ماله )).*
*و قال أيضاً: (( فلم يكنْ يخطرُ لي ببالٍ و أنا أعرض كتاب’’العلماء الذين لم يبلغوا سنَّ الأشدِّ‘‘ على شيخنا الشّيخ عبد السّلام بن برجس رحمه الله قبل أقلّ من سنتين في إحدى زياراته لمكّة، و قد عرضتُ عليه الكتاب و فكرة صاحبه فأعجب بها الشّيخ، ثمّ قرأت عليه من الكتاب المذكور ترجمةً لشيخه العلاّمة المحُدِّث الشّيخ عبد الله بن محمد الدّويش فترحَّم الشّيخ عليه، و قال: (لو عُمِّر لكان آيةً)، أقول:لم يكن يخطر لي ببالٍ أن الشّيخ سينظم إلى ركب العلماء الذين ماتوا و لم يبلغوا سنَّ الأشدِّ الذي هو سنُّ الأربعين فرحمه الله رحمةً واسعةً )).*
*كتب الأخ أحمد بن حمد جيلان مقالاً رائقاً و كلاماً عذباً تحت عنوان ’’ وهكذا عشت مع الشيخ عبد السلام بن برجس هذا اليوم‘‘([1])، فقال حفظه الله و رعاه:*
*(( لا عجب من عنوان المقال، فقد أكرمني الله سبحانه في هذا اليوم (الأربعاء) السادس عشر من شهر رجب لعام (1425 هـ) بجدة، بلقاءٍ عاطر، وجلسةٍ رائقة.*
*استنشقتُ في ثناياها عبيرَ فقيدنا الغالي، الداعية الموفق، و المحاضر المفيد، و العالم الشاب: عبد السلام بن بن برجس العبد الكريم طيب الله ثراه و جعل الفردوس مثواه.*
*عشتُ ساعةً كاملة في مجلسِ ( مشكاة ) النزلاء، مع ستة رجالٍ فضلاء، بسماع أصواتهم، ورؤية محياهم، وطيب كلامهم، تذكرت ـ والذكرى مؤرقة ـ فقيدنا الغالي، وداعيتنا العالي.*
*إنَّ من جلستُ معهم اليوم هم أقرب الناس و الله، إلى الشيخ عبد السلام رحمه الله، قرابة من جميع الوجوه، لا تعدلها قرابة ديناً ودنياً اسماً ورسماً و خَلقاً وخُلقاً وصوتاً وأدباً جمعت – ونعم الجمع – بين حسن الديانة، وحسن الخلق، وصفاء المنهج* 
*و إليك أسماؤهم، لكي تتخيل لقاءهم:*
*1- العم الكريم؛ برجس بن ناصر آل عبد الكريم ( والد الشيخ ).*
*2- الأخ الكريم؛ عثمان بن برجس آل عبد الكريم ( شقيق الشيخ الأكبر ).* 
*3- الأخ الكريم الدكتور؛ إبراهيم بن برجس آل عبد الكريم ( شقيق الشيخ الكبير ).*
*4- الأخ الكريم؛ ناصر بن برجس آل عبد الكريم ( شقيق الشيخ الأصغر ).*
*5- الأخ الكريم؛ عبد الله بن برجس آل عبد الكريم ( شقيق الشيخ الأصغر ).*
*6- الأخ الكريم؛ عبد الله بن راشد الغانم ( أقرب قريب وألصق حبيب للشيخ ).*
*و بدأ اللقاء، ووالله ما هي إلا لحظات معدودات، إلا وعادت بي أطياف الذكريات،*
*إلى مجالس الشيخ العطرات؛ المجلس البرجسي، و العبق النرجسي، و الحديث الشهي، ولا عجب فـ ( البرجس ) حفظه الله وصبَّره معنا، فهو ريحانة مجلسنا.*
*و ما أن بدأ الحديث يأخذ مجراه، إلا و رأيت وجه الشيخ عبد السلام، حينما رأيت عبد الله أخاه، و ما إن نطق عثمان و ناصر إلا و هذا صوت الشيخ عبد السلام يرن صداه. ماذا أقول عن هذا اللقاء الرائق، والحديث الفائق ؟؟ الذي ترفف فيه حمائم السلام، و تتضح فيه معالم الوئام، و قد ملىء محبةً و انسجام، و فاح مسكاً و نرجساً بذكر سجايا الشيخ عبد السلام.* 
*وجرى الحديث ـ من غير شعور ـ عن مواقف خالدة، من حياة الفقيد الرائدة* 
*فإذا أخاه عثمان تمتليء عيناه بالدموع، و قلبه بالأحزان، و إذ بوالده (برجس) يصيح و يقول: ( يا جماعة ادعوا الله لي أن يخلف عليّ بالخير، فعبد السلام تراه روحي ).* 
*إن كلماتي تتلعثم، وحروفي تضطرب، وجُمُلي تتلكأ عن مواصلة الحديث عن هذا المجلس المبارك الذي مُلئ بالعبر والعبرات، وجميل الذكريات، فلكم تمنت النفس أن يواصل القطار سيره، و البلبل تغريده، و القمر ضياءه، و الزهر شذاه، و لكن لا يكون إلا ما كتب الله.*
*و ما زلت أرددها و أقول: و هكذا عشت مع الشيخ عبد السلام بن برجس هذا اليوم، اللهم ارحم عبدك عبد السلام برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين )).*
*و قال الأخ عبد الله الرشيدي سدّده الله: (( رحم الله الشّيخ المِفضال عبد السّلام بن برجس آل عبد الكريم رحمةً واسعةً، و نسأله تعالى أن يرفع درجته و أن يقيل عثرته و أن يخلف للأمَّة خيراً منه، فقد كان رحمه الله تعالى كالجبل الأشمِّ في مواجهة البدع و أهلها، و كم صدع في وقتٍ قلَّ فيه الصادعون، و من يعرف السّلفيّة قبل سنين في الرياض و غربتها يعرف قدر هذا الجبل: ألَّف و حقَّق و حاضر و خطب كلُّ ذلك في نصرة السّنّة و أهلها؛ ’’معاملة الحُكَّام‘‘، ’’ضرورة الاهتمام بالسّنن النبويّة‘‘، ’’الحُجج النّبويّة على أنّ وسائل الدّعوة توقيفيّة‘‘، ’’قطع المراء في حكم الدُّخول على الأمراء‘‘، ’’الأمر بلزوم جماعة المسلمين و إمامهم‘‘، ’’المعتقد الصحيح‘‘، ’’الإعلام ببعض أحكام السّلام‘‘، ’’إيقاف النّبيل على حكم التّمثيل‘‘، ’’التّمنّي‘‘، ’’عوائق الطّلب‘‘، ’’القول المبين في حكم الاستهزاء بالمؤمنين‘‘، ’’الأحاديث النّبويّة في ذمِّ العُنصريّة الجاهليّة‘‘.*
*و هكذا تحقيقاته الفاخرة لكتب أئمّة الدّعوة النجديّة: ’’دحضُ شبهاتٍ على التّوحيد‘‘ لعبد الله أبابطين، ’’الفواكه العذاب‘‘ لحمد بن معمّر، ’’الردّ على القبوريِّين‘‘ لابن معمّر، ’’الضّياء الشّارق‘‘ لابن سحمان، ’’سؤال و جواب في أهمِّ المهمّات‘‘ لابن سعدي، ’’تحفة الطّالب و الجليس‘‘ للشّيخ عبد اللطيف آل الشّيخ، ’’منهاج أهل الحقّ و الإتّباع‘‘ لابن سحمان، ’’الصّواعق المُرسلة الشِّهابيّة‘‘ لابن سحمان، ’’كشف الشُّبهتين‘‘ لابن سحمان، ’’شفاء الصّدور في الردّ على الجواب المشكور‘‘ لمحمّد بن إبراهيم آل الشّيخ، ’’أصول و ضوابط في التكفير‘‘ للشّيخ عبد اللّطيف، ’’نصيحة مُهمَّة‘‘ لمجموعة مشايخ، ’’التُّحفة المدنيّة‘‘ لابن معمّر، و غيرها الكثير في هذا من الرسائل التي أخرجها بثوبٍ قشيبٍ.*
*أمّا التّسجيلات فحدِّث و لا حرج: ’’الأصول العلميّة للدّعوة السّلفيّة‘‘، ’’السّلفيّون و الوُلاة‘‘ (أصل كتاب’’مُعاملة الحكّام‘‘)، ’’السّلفيّون و المذاهب‘‘، ’’جرح الجرح و التّعديل‘‘ (ردٌّ لبدعة الموازنات)، ’’هُم العدوّ فاحذرهم‘‘ (ردٌّ على المودودي و البنّا و قطب و إقبال)، ’’ذمّ المرجئة‘‘ (دفاعٌ عظيمٌ عن أهل السّنّة و ردِّ لتُهمة الإرجاء)، و له محاضرةٌ ألقاها في مسجدي في الكويت بَيَّن فيها عوار منهج ابن لادن و تنظِيمه، و الخطب و المقالات كثيرةٌ جداًّ رفع الله قدره، و عندما ظهرت الحدّاديّة و عصفت بالكثير من أهل الرياض؛ صمد كالجبل و جاء عبد العزيز العسكر بفتنته فنشر سُمومه في جريدة (عكاظ)، فانبرى له بردٍّ عظيمٍ مُصوَّرٌ عندي ذَبَّ فيه عن علم السّنّة الألباني رحمهما الله جميعاً، فاللهمّ ارحم الشّيخ عبد السّلام و ارفع درجته في المهديِّين و اخلفه في الغابرين و اغفر لنا و له يا ربّ العالمين، هذه خاطرة جاشت في نفسي لم استطع كبحَ جِماحَها، و إلاّ فالمقام يستحقّ أكثر من هذا، أسأل الله تعالى أن يُعينني و إخواني على أداء حقِّ هذا الرَّجل، و قد كان آخر لقاءٍ لي به في الحجّ الماضي فذهبنا سوياًّ مِن بنِاية التّوعية أنا و هو و العلاّمة زيد المدخلي في سيارةٍ واحدةٍ إلى منزل العلاّمة ربيع الذي استقبل الشّيخ عبد السّلام بمزيد حفاوةٍ فرحمه الله تعالى رحمةً واسعةً، و الحمد لله ربّ العالمين ))اهـ.*
*جزى الله الأخ عبد الله الرشيدي خيراً على هذا الكلام الطيِّب، و إنّا لما وعدَ به لمُنتظرون.*
*و قال أحد الأفاضل ـ و هو مِمّن عرف الشّيخ عبد السّلام رحمه الله ـ:(( أُعزِّي الشّباب و الإخوان و الأصحاب في وفاة أخينا و حبيب قلوبنا الشّيخ عبد السّلام و أُعزِّي بالأخصّ والده الكريم الشّيخ برجس..لقد تُوفيَّ الشّيخ و لهُ في ذِمَّتي دَيْنٌ؛ فقد وَعدتُه بالزِّيارة للاستفادة من علمه و لكنَّ الأجلَ سبقني إليه و حَرَمني من لقاءٍ كمْ كنتُ سأستفيد منه الأدب قبل العلم.. عرفتُ شيخنا أيّام الدّراسة في الكليّة ثمّ بعد أن أصبح يُلقي دروسه و محاضراته رحمه الله.. و من خلال معرفتي به لَمستُ ثلاثة أشياء في حياته لا زالت عالقةً في الذِّهن..*
*أوّل هذه الأشياء حِرصه على الوقت؛ و في هذا السِّياق أتذكّر أيّام الكُليّة ـ و في وقت الفسح بالذّات ـ أتذكّر أنَّ الشّيخ كان ضَنِيناً بوقته رحمه الله، فقد كنتُ أبحث عنه أحياناً فأجده منعزلاً مع أحد الإخوة يتدارسون ’’صحيح البخاري‘‘ أو غيره من الكتب و يحفظون الأحاديث..فيا لها من هِمَّةٍ عاليةٍ أين نحن منها؟..*
*ثانيها دفاعه عن علماء الأمّة؛ و يُذكر في هذا شأنه مع صاحبه الحميم الذي تهجّم على الشّيخ الألباني رحمه الله فلم تمنعه صحبته لهذا الرّجل من أن يَرُدَّ عليه و يُفنِّد كلامه..*
*ثالث هذه الأشياء رحابة صدرهِ مع من يهاتفونه مُستفسرين أو سائلين؛ فهو يُعطيك العلم بقال الله و قال رسوله صلّى الله عليه و سلّم، و قبله يُعطيك الأدب...رحمك الله يا شيخ و أسأل الله أن يفتح لك أبواب الجِنان و أن يُنزلك منازل الرِّضوان يا ربّ)).*
*جزى الله خيراً هذا الأخ المُوفَّق على حُسن ثنائه على الشّيخ عبد السّلام رحمه الله، و لا ريب أنّ ((حُسن العهد من الإيمان)) كما في الحديث([2]).*
*و كتب أخي الفاضل ناصر الكاتب حفظه الله قائلاً: (( ما أقبح الكذب على الأبرياء، والحطّ من منزلة الكبراء.. كنتُ أسمع من بعض المفتونين بالسياسة والمتلطخين بالعصبيات الذميمة شيئاً من الذمِّ والحطِّ على فضيلة الشيخ: عبد السلام بن برجس آل عبد الكريم رحمَه الله ورفع درجتَه، وما ذاك إلا لمشاركته في بذل النصح لعامة المسلمين في شأن التعامل مع ولي أمر المسلمين، وكنتُ أتخيله ـ آنذاك ـ بسبب ما أسمعه عنه: من أهل المداهنة والتزلّف للسلاطين ـ وكذا تخيَّلَه بعضُ صحبي ـ، حتى وقفتُ ـ بعد زمن ـ على رسالتِه (الأمر بلزوم جماعة المسلمين) التي تحدث فيها عن طاعة ولي الأمر ومنزلة ذلك في الشريعة؛ فإذا بي أمام نصوص شرعية، وطريقة في البحث نقيَّة، وبدا لي خلافُ ما كنتُ أتصوَّر، وظهر لي عدوان الوالغين في عرضِه.*
*ثم يسَّر الله لي أن أستمع إلى بعض محاضراته؛ فإذا التأصيل العلمي، والتوجيه المفيد، والنقاء العقدي، وطالعتُ بعض كتاباته، وتحقيقاته العلمية فأعجبني أكثرُ ما رأيت، وزالت عن ذهني تلك الصورة التي صنعها أهل الجهل والتعدي.. وماتَ الشيخ رحمه الله، وحزنتُ عليه كما حزن غيري ))، ثم قال ـ و بقوله أقول ـ:*
*(( هذا، وإنَّ هدفي مما كتبتُ هو الدفاع عن أولي العلم والفضل، والإشارة إلى سوءة في تفكير بعض شبابنا هداهم الله إذ هم كالببغاوات يمدحون من يمدحه الجمهور العاطفي، ويذمون من يذمه، وكدت أقع في تلك الببغاوية كما ذكرتُ ذلك في صدر المقالة وأسأل الله أن يعصمني وإياكم من كل سوء.*
*ثم إنَّ كتبَ أهل الفضل وأقوالهم هي الناطقة بأفضالهم؛ فلا تخدعنَّك ـ أخي القارئ ـ الدعايات وزخرفة الأقوال، والزم سبيل أهل العلم ودعاة النجاة، وفقني الله وإياك إلى لما فيه خير وصلاح )).*

[1] نشر في شبكة (سحاب).

[2] رواه الإمام أبو عبيد القاسم بن سلاّم رحمه الله في’’الإيمان‘‘  (ص17)، و حسّنه محدّث العصر الإمام محمّد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

*موقع الشيخ على شبكة الإنترنت*
*بعد وفاة الشيخ عبد السلام رحمه الله قام بعض المحبين بإنشاء موقع له على شبكة المعلومات العالمية (الإنترنت) يحوي على آثار الشيخ المكتوبة و المسموعة، حتى تكون في متناول أيدي طلبة العلم في أي مكان على هذه المعمورة.*
*و لا شك أن هذا العمل من أفضل ما يكون و من أعظم البر بالشيخ، لما فيه من الأجر و الثواب له و لفائدته الكبيرة لطلبة العلم، فجزى الله خيرا القائمين على الموقع و على كل من ساهم في إثرائه و تطويره.*

*www.burjes.com*

*خاتمة*
*أسأل الله حسنها*

*بحمد الله تعالى و توفيقه كان الفراغ من هذا الجمع المبارك، في صباح يوم الخميس (22 ربيع اللآخر1425هـ)([1])، و كان ذلك في مدينة الجزائر حرسها الله و سائر بلاد المسلمين من كل مكروه و سوء.*

*اللهمّ اجعل هذا العمل خالصاً لوجهك الكريم، و انفع به من اطَّلع عليه من المسلمين، و انفعني به في الدّارين، إنّك جوادٌ كريمٌ، و ارحم اللهمّ الشّيخ عبد السّلام رحمةً واسعةً، إنَّ ربِّي لسميع الدُّعاء.*
*و الحمد لله ربّ العالمين، و الصّلاة و السّلام على نبيِّنا محمّد، و على آله و صحبه أجمعين.*
*و كتب*
*فريد المرادي*
*عفا الله عنه*[1] ثم وفّقني الله لمراجعة هذا البحث المتواضع ـ و تصحيحه و تنقيحه ـ في مجالس كثيرة كان آخرها ظهر يوم السبت (15محرّم 1428هـ)، و لله الحمد و المنة.

----------

